# What CPU do you have? Vote!



## djbbenn (Jan 1, 2006)

As the title states, what CPU do you have? They're in list of socket/core. All choices are modern CPU's (P4, K8), no point in having others. Poll is public, so others can see what CPU you have. This poll is just for general discussion in trends of CPU's, so enjoy!

*Note: This a mulitple choice poll, check all that you have. Everyone please vote.*

*Note: This poll has been reset due to new CPUs and when I added them I messed who voted for what up.* 

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 1, 2006)

No AXP? Bastard!


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 1, 2006)

It's there now... You know that was a pain in the ass to change cause of the order. :shadedshu 

It seemed to mess the percentage up too, but that doesn't really matter. 

-Dan

Edit: Think I fixed the percentage.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 1, 2006)

AXP(2800+) @ 3200+ spdz and it aint even breathin heavy.


----------



## spectre440 (Jan 1, 2006)

754 clawhameer 2800+, currently at 2.2ghz, been tested at up to 2.6ghz, can probably go futher...


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2006)

I have had a AMD XP 3700+ , a XP 3200 + , a 754 3000+ and a 754 3200+, a A64 3700+ and the curent one is thies 2 a 4000+ 939 and a opteron 939 X2 170 (will be here thursday ! ) thies are the ones that I can remember .


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 2, 2006)

An A64 winnie 3200 @ 2.5Ghz(from 2.0Ghz)


----------



## Envo Diverter (Jan 2, 2006)

easy wazzledoodle hell remember next time!


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 2, 2006)

Intel 630 (3ghz, 775) with a Thermaltake Typhoon


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2006)

P4 2.6c prime stable at 3.25 ghz.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Actually I forgot to check the other option as well, my server runs on dual 1GHz Coppermines.


----------



## Israar (Jan 2, 2006)

939 ClawHammer Series; AMD Athlon 64 FX-55

Stock clock speed is 2.6Ghz, currently running at 2.8Ghz Prime95 stable  

--Lee


----------



## W2hCYK (Jan 2, 2006)

P4 E 3GHz @ 4.2GHz... going higher on my new mobo coming tomorrow...


----------



## Migons (Jan 3, 2006)

A64 3500+ ClawHammer-512 (S939) @ 2.6GHz with air   Suicide shot at 3202MHz with freezing air...

The other comps (in use of course) we have in this house contain Athlon Tbird, couple of Durons, Barton XP...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 3, 2006)

AXP4EVER!


----------



## gygabite (Jan 3, 2006)

754  A64 3700+ Clawhammer from 2.4GHz up to 2.7
754  A64 3200+ Newcastle(my older processor)
462  AXP 2400+ Thoroughbred( my oldest processor)


----------



## Cossfire (Jan 3, 2006)

VIVA Prescott 6X0 Series


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks guys for the input. If I missed any "main/important" cpus, can you tell me. 

-Dan


----------



## 68Olds (Jan 4, 2006)

I have two s478 P4's

3.4E Prescott, Abit IC7-G, 2x512 PC3200, 6800 Ultra
3.2C Northwood, Abit AI7, 2x512 PC3200, x850 Pro VIVO


----------



## loco (Jan 7, 2006)

how do you tell my motherboard bios says clawhammer cpu-z says NewCastle.


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 7, 2006)

The L2 cache will tell you, 512KB is NewCastle, 1024KB is ClawHammer. That's the easiest way.

-Dan


----------



## Turrican (Jan 14, 2006)

i've got an athlon 64 san diego 4000+


----------



## SunShine (Jan 20, 2006)

I have Opteron 144UP whit VapoChill Micro™ + Vantec Tornado 92mm. Stable on 2900MHz  .


----------



## minyatur13 (Jan 20, 2006)

stuck with a sempron unfortunately


----------



## infrared (Jan 20, 2006)

i got my P4 640 3.2ghz running at 4.3ghz last night! wOOt!

Anyway, 

3.85ghz for normal use 35c idle, 49c load. (1.285v)
4 - 4.2ghz for video/audio encoding. 37c idle, 53c load. (1.3125v)
4.3ghz for benchmarking. 38c idle, 63c load. (1.46v)

That's with my gigabyte 3d rocket cooler, with AS5 of course! kneel before the almighty AS5!

I'm annoyed that i had to put the voltage so high to stabilize @ 4.3ghz though, i'm not happy with the load temps. And the stock voltage is 1.38v. Anyway... it's works 

And i'm sooooo happy with my asus board! it's amazing for overclocking!!! i love it!


----------



## spectre440 (Jan 22, 2006)

hmm... looks like the good old socket A barton core AXP is still the most popular CPU among the posters/readers here...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2006)

spectre440 said:
			
		

> hmm... looks like the good old socket A barton core AXP is still the most popular CPU among the posters/readers here...


thats right.. Socket A 4ever


----------



## spectre440 (Jan 22, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> thats right.. Socket A 4ever



used to have a socket A 1ghz athlon t-bird...
god i loved that CPU... broke my heart to sell it after the mobo fried and i got this system...


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 23, 2006)

If it wasn't for Wazzle, I would have forgot the XPs. 

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 23, 2006)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for Wazzle, I would have forgot the XPs.
> 
> -Dan


 :shadedshu  FOR SHAME...and if you thought socket A was dead and nobody used it FOR DOUBLE SHAME!!

Djbbenn -3 pts on list....


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 23, 2006)

Well it's not that I didn't think they were dead, I just kind of... forgot. At least I didn't forget them in the CPU DB. 

-Dan


----------



## boruvka (Jan 26, 2006)

This seems a good opportunity to delete my sig and move the contained info to the user profile   and announce publicly I already ordered an Opteron 144. I'll grease the pig and chase it like hell of course once it arrives at last


----------



## trog100 (Jan 28, 2006)

3700 sandiego.. stable and everyday usable.. zalman 9500 cooler..








i overclock to save money not too see how far i can take things.. the chip quite clearly could go higher if i was real overclocker and not so mean.. he he.. 

trog


----------



## HisSvt2 (Jan 28, 2006)

Pentium D 820 @3.25ghz


----------



## infrared (Jan 28, 2006)

woot, just got my P4 640 prescott up to 4.45ghz!


----------



## djbbenn (Feb 1, 2006)

BSB_GRAVES > Your post was moved to General Hardware under it's own thread. I don't want this pull off of what it is intended for. Thanks.

-Dan


----------



## BSB_GRAVES (Feb 1, 2006)

AMD Barton Socket A 2500+ running stock still @1883mhz - Runs BF2@ 40fps med/med/med. (with x800pro) Surprises me, its not that bad

Will be prolly be swapped out with a 3700+ or 4400X2 soon to put in my new Asus A8V!


----------



## mtosev (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a Intel P4 3.20E S478.


----------



## infrared (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm doing a 5ghz attempt with my P4 640 3.2ghz. I've already hit 4.8ghz, and i'm waiting for a nice cold night to take my pc outside to get the last 200mhz 

validation @ 4.8ghz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 21, 2006)

4000 sandy @ 2.9GHZ 24/7 stable watercooled. (300$ custom dangerden unit)can run at 3GHZ but certain games don't like it so much i've also posted at 3.1, but I think my mobo is the main limit. lol

previous cpu's (if anyone cares)
3500 newcastle @ 2.6GHZ (kingwin ac1 watercooler)
Athlon xp 2600-m barton core @ 2.7GHZ (ac1)
2500 barton @2.2GHZ (tt volcano 10)


----------



## Aegis (Feb 25, 2006)

Surprised there's only one other person who has an Opteron dual-core. This baby overclocks like crazy.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 5, 2006)

I RMA'd my 3200+ and got a 3800+ (both 939 Venice)


----------



## sol.fides (Mar 26, 2006)

*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*

You spoke too quick Aegis.

Naked (no IHS), this baby does 2 threads of prime 95 with fan on full, 2.77 @ 1.4625v ~68c on a regular day


----------



## POGE (Mar 26, 2006)

Opteron 148 Venus @ 3.1Ghz (on air)
Northwood 2.4 @ 2.8 (I know, sucks, stock cooling)
Athlon XP 2800+ Barton Modded to Mobile @ 2.5ghz (stock)
Pentium 3 Coppermine 500 at 540mhz (had to soldier on my old lappys motherboard to get this one )


----------



## noneed4me2 (Mar 26, 2006)

traded up from my 3200 winnie to the much lauded 3700 SanDiego, couldn't be happier.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2006)

need to add the yonah pentium m there, my new new notebook is coming next week


----------



## alex-the-cat (Apr 2, 2006)

my aging P4 2.8C northwood is still hanging on...


----------



## Quake2owns (Apr 2, 2006)

alex-the-cat said:
			
		

> my aging P4 2.8C northwood is still hanging on...



got a 2.6c northwood that will do 3.8 ghz .


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 2, 2006)

Pentium D 820 here at 3.3 GHZ.  not bad, besides gaming, I multi-task a low and make movies from parties while I game so the processor actually helps me quite a bit!


----------



## Zedicus (Apr 9, 2006)

barton xpm at 2.4ghz
barton xp 2500+ (in gf's box, MB doesnt oc for crap but the cpu has touched 3200+ speeds in another board.)
barton xp 2500+ in the media center, stock speed, undervolted slightly.

3 socket A's, one house, planned upgrades, ZERO. happiness with current rigs, PRICELESS.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 9, 2006)

amd64 3200 winny @2.8 for benchmarks 2.6 sweet spot!! 10900 3d 05


----------



## POGE (Apr 9, 2006)

Where are the turions?


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 9, 2006)

Lancaster is the Turion.

-Dan


----------



## Andi64 (Apr 13, 2006)

Opteron 146 Venus @ 3Ghz
Athlon64 3000 Newcastle s754 @ 2.4Ghz
Duron 800Mhz @ 850Mhz  
Dothan 1.7Ghz


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Opteron 148 Venus @ 3.1Ghz (on air)
> Northwood 2.4 @ 2.8 (I know, sucks, stock cooling)
> Athlon XP 2800+ Barton Modded to Mobile @ 2.5ghz (stock)
> Pentium 3 Coppermine 500 at 540mhz (had to soldier on my old lappys motherboard to get this one )



&



			
				Andi64 said:
			
		

> Opteron 146 Venus @ 3Ghz
> Athlon64 3000 Newcastle s754 @ 2.4Ghz
> Duron 800Mhz @ 850Mhz
> Dothan 1.7Ghz



what stepping those ur Opty's have because they can run 3ghz+ and POGE on air with what cooler and vcore???

my AMD Opty 146 with stepping CAB2E xxxxx is stabilt 2750mhz with stock vcore and 2800mhz at 1.475v with my Zalman CNPS 9500LED and it can also run 29xxmhz but i don't know if it's stable at 1.550v


----------



## persnikitty (Apr 13, 2006)

939: Opteron 144 CACJE
754: XP Barton 2500+ 0330
Other: Intel P3 733EB Coppermine, Intel P3-S 1.2ghz Tualatin


----------



## Andi64 (Apr 13, 2006)

CABYE 0540FPMW  
3Ghz 1.49V with Scythe FCS-50  (Just $25  )


----------



## blacktruckryder (Apr 17, 2006)

Socket 754 Palermo Sempron 2600+ @ 2.2Ghz
Socket A Barton Athlon XP 2500+ @ 2.2Ghz


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
AMD Sempron Socket A 2200+ @1.67Ghz
AMD Duron Socket A @ 900Mhz
Petium 4 Northwood @ 3Ghz


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 17, 2006)

However I accidently only voted for one of my CPU's because I thought you were supposed to vote your most powerful one.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 22, 2006)

Current CPU: Athlon XP 2000+ Palomino. Has given me over 3 years of excellent service, apart from the fact that it tends to run rather hot (65 C even when idling). But it's getting a bit slow now, which is why I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of those Conroes...

Previous CPU: Pentium III 450 MHz. This was my first ever home computer, and it lasted a whole 5 years, from 1999 through 2004; during which time I pretty much replaced/upgraded everything except the CPU/motherboard. Died in October 2004 after a power surge, which is a great pity as it would've made an excellent server.

Brother's CPU: Athlon XP 2600+ Barton. Currently running on a 333MHz FSB (integrated GeForce4 MX on my bro's mobo can't handle higher), but on my other mobo it runs as a 3200+ on a 400MHz FSB with no heat or stability problems. Excellent overclocker, very stable, should last quite a while longer.


----------



## drade (Apr 22, 2006)

Smithfield 8X0 Series, How those run anyways?


----------



## IluvIntel (Apr 22, 2006)

I have P4 Cedar Mill 641... no category for those ?


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 22, 2006)

I have to update the list a little.

-Dan

Edit: Cedar Mill series has been added.

-Dan


----------



## RaptorSmurf (Apr 22, 2006)

i have a 3200 newcastle S754 @ 2.695 ( it flat out refuses to do 2.7 )


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 23, 2006)

close enough those 5MHZ aren't gonna be noticible at all.


----------



## moon_t (May 1, 2006)

Athlon 64 x2 Manchester 3800+@Stock, Athlon 64 SanDiego 3700+@2.4gig,
and I'm not sure if the Sempron 64 2600+ counts as a processor  but I'll include it anyway.


----------



## Ice Czar (May 1, 2006)

940 x 2 Opteron 244


----------



## karolpl2004 (May 1, 2006)

axp 3000+ at 2.3Ghz... 

dont laugh at me...


----------



## xylomn (May 15, 2006)

Athlon 64 3400+ (Newcastle)

I also live in Newcastle upon Tyne


----------



## Boneface (May 15, 2006)

amd 64 2800+ s754 Clawhammer (1.8 OCed to 2.20-1.525Vcore) on air


----------



## IluvIntel (May 15, 2006)

I have a new CPU but its not listed, only been out on market since January this year.
Intel Presler 9xx series.  Mine is 930 model.


----------



## Alec§taar (May 15, 2006)

*My latest workstation system makeup (new to your forums) of 2 I have...*

====================================================================
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*HARDWARE SIDE (main parts listed 1-8):*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+ Dual Core CPU* (1mb L2 cache per core = 2mb total) o/c'd by ASUS AI Booster software + BIOS 10% maxed out & stable

*2.) ASUS A8N-SLI Premium motherboard* (love this sucker):

(Mobo has PCI-Express 16x/4x/1x w/ PCI-X slots ontop of the normal 3 PCI ones - The real 
"plus" part of this mobo is that it allows SLI-ing the GeForce too one day w/ yet another GeForce 7900 GTX OC by BFG no doubt one day here AND, the fact it has an x4 PCI-E slot, to max the throughput of the 128mb caching + onboard I/O processor based RAID controller I have now!)

*3.) 512mb PC-3200 DDR by Corsair*

*4.) NVidia GeForce 7900 GTX OC by BFG* (512mb GDDR3 RAM, x16/x8 PCI Express SLI-able type video card) - this sucker FLIES!

(Even opposed to the AGP 8x GeForce 6800 GT OC by BFG also I have in my SQLServer/2nd machine here)

*5.) Dual Western Digital Raptor X 10,000rpm 150gb SATA 2 16mb buffers onboard each harddrives in RAID 0* (for RAID 0 via very special, high-end disk RAID I/O controller listed next)

*6.) Promise Technologies SuperTrak EX8350 PCI-Express x4 slot (128mb RAM onboard of ECC type) Caching SATA HDD Controller (with Intel IOP333 XScale I/O SubProcessor* (to offload CPU and manage RAID functions AND other I/O))

*INTERESTING PART, THAT LAST ONE: Here is its technical readout:*

http://www.promise.com/product/product_detail_eng.asp?segment=RAID 5 HBAs&amp;product_id=156

*7.) SONY DvD Dual ( + - ) Format RW DRU-810a* double-sided capable burner unit

*8.) CENATEK RocketDrive 2gb Solid-State PCI RamDrive card*

(1gb partition for pagefile FIRST, w/ 1gb second partition for: temp ops of apps and OS (like services logs + system eventlogs placements via registry hacks and app internal settings via reg hacks, gui options, or ini file edits), logging by apps + OS, AND webpage cache placements... plus, for running SETI@Home 2 from as well)

* The CENATEK RocketDrive Solid-State 2gb Ramdisk is where the I avoid std. SATA/ATA-IDE/EIDE (or even UltraScSi disks) weakness of mechanical head movement slowdown vs. running in RAM and to have the FASTEST possible access to files (especially for writes/seeks)!

I.E. - 1000x faster than mechanical HDDs have here, because of no moving parts and read/write head movements latency.

(E.G. - The slowdown/bottleneck inherent to std. harddisks is not a problem on one of these units on file seeks and accesses (since there is NO moving parts), and it has its own backing powersupply, retaining state of the data on its partitions between reboots of the system as well)

Again, also the FASTEST possible access/seek times is possible using ramdisks (of ANY kind, not just solid-state disks but also software based ramdisks), and even vs. the fastest std. HDDs out there from the most modern of the SATA/EIDE or UltraScSi camps - 10,000 rpm AND 15,000 rpm disks of any kind, notwithstanding, the solid-state rocketdrive outperforms them hands down...  I did a product review for CENATEK which is featured on their front page of their site in fact, showing this very comparison.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SOFTWARE + OS OPTIMIZATION SIDE:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

** Running on Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP #1 + FULLY patched/hotfixed updated AND fully tuned (per the settings in this URL for both security AND speed) to-the-max for performance in either area:

*APK Internet Speed and Security Tuneup:*
==============================================

http://www.avatar.demon.nl/APK.html

and

*APK Local System Speed Tuneup:*
==============================================

http://www.avatar.demon.nl/APKTuneup.html

====================================================================



* This monster cost me a great deal, but it was worth every penny... the speeds @ which it renders Doom III &/or Quake 4 SMP? Unbelieveable... 

This is opposed to my other rig, that is an Intel P4 3.2ghz, 512mb PC-3200 RAM, & a GeForce 6800 GT OC by BFG on AGP 8x (still in use here as a SQLServer 2005/IIS6.x development box & 2nd node on LAN for gaming)!

APK

P.S.=> Glad to have joined your forums, this is my FIRST posting. Very active forums here by the by, many attendees round-the-clock it seems, which is great! I also like all the options this forums boards have, many more than stock/oem models... lol, even the forums board here is "overclocked"... cool! apk


----------



## Stellungsfestiger (May 29, 2006)

i haven't got a very good processor but it is enough.. i have a 462 amd sempron 2800+


----------



## Stellungsfestiger (May 29, 2006)

and in my notebook i have an intel pentium 4 3,06ghz


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2006)

Could you add the new AM2s?


----------



## Pix (May 29, 2006)

A64 939 Venice 3200 @ 2.6Ghz
Idle 32-33C
Load 43-45C
vcore at 1.45V (board won't allow any more, asrock dual sata, using latest 1.90 BIOS, no mods)
prime torture test stable for 10 hours, no errors

Cannot believe the performance of the Asrock and the Venice, really can't. Paired with the Sapphire X800 GTO AGP unlocked to 16 pipes (thanks Dolf and everyone!), this system is light years way from my xp2600 and 9800pro set up.

Outstanding.


----------



## djbbenn (May 29, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> Could you add the new AM2s?



Done.

I just noticed that when I added cpus before it messed up some of who voted for what. Everything else is still fine (percentages and such) but some of who voted for which cpu got a little messed up. That's why the AM2s are on the bottom, so it doesn't get messed up more lol.

-Dan


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2006)

K thx djbbenn.

Edit:  Is there anyway I can undo my vote, I got a new cpu, an am2.


----------



## Homeless (May 29, 2006)

478 socket P4 Prescott

I'm actually suprised that so many other people have one


----------



## pt (May 29, 2006)

if i knew it get so hot, i wouldn't have buyed mine


----------



## drade (May 30, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> if i knew it get so hot, i wouldn't have buyed mine



Heat is an huge issue, but let me tell you these baby's perform well in my purpose, yea im going to upgrade to conroe when it comes out, but I have to say Ive noticed same performance from the newer intels compared to this one, it all seems the same, just because I have this one running extremly fast probably


----------



## djbbenn (May 30, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> K thx djbbenn.
> 
> Edit:  Is there anyway I can undo my vote, I got a new cpu, an am2.



No sorry there isn't... it's a one time deal.  

I tried to remake the poll, just carry the results over, then people could re-vote if they got a new cpu, but the percentages were all at a 100% for every cpu lol. 

-Dan


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 10, 2006)

pentium d 930@4050mhz


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 10, 2006)

Just a few of them..

rig#1= 3700+ @ 2.6
rig#2=P4 2.8 @ 3.4
rig#3=P4 3.2 @4.1
rig#4= Dual P2 333 NT server statics
rig#5=celly
rig#6 laptop with G3 500mhz cpu


----------



## IluvIntel (Jun 11, 2006)

Intel Pentium D "Presler core" 930. 
My signature has links to successful overclocks.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 13, 2006)

Amd 64 X2 3800+


----------



## GLD (Jun 13, 2006)

3700+ San Diego @ 2.75 GHz, 1:1


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jun 23, 2006)

veince for the win atm but everyone will be moving to core duo soon as conroe kicks the hell out of anything alive


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 29, 2006)

I got a few CPUs kickin around now
AMD XP1800+(gathering dust at the moment)
P4 2.4C that ran 3.0 24/7 for 2 yrs
P4 3.2E(was mine now in the Missus box)
AMD Opteron 170@2.5


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 29, 2006)

could you add the pentium d 775 presler series?.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 29, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> could you add the pentium d 775 presler series?.


Yeah, please add the Presler line to the pole


----------



## jamupnorth (Jul 2, 2006)

I use an athlon 64 4000 san diego 939 in my main machine and a sempron 3000 mobile in my laptop.


----------



## ShinyG (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a Venice 3000+ on my rig (running @2.5 Ghz) and one XP 2100+ (Palomino  ) on my sister's machine...

I think I'll go for the x2 3800+ (low wattage, AM2) next. I'll just wait a couple of months to see how the market goes


----------



## raymanxp (Jul 6, 2006)

1. 939 Toledo x2 3800+ @ 2.3ghz
2. 478 Northwood 2.4ghz @ 2.7ghz
3. 478 Northwood(i assume) 1.6ghz
4. socket(can't remember) P3 866mhz
5. Slot 1 P3 450mhz

oh and laptop using 479 pentium M 1.5ghz 1MB cache (dunno which chip name banias?)


----------



## Scheich (Jul 6, 2006)

939 Venice@stock speed 
Its just too hot right now


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2006)

You could add the presler line.


----------



## drade (Jul 20, 2006)

Put the conroes in here?


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jul 23, 2006)

P4 503 @ 3ghz =D.


----------



## POGE (Jul 23, 2006)

Why did Tran_McGrady vote for all of them? :-\


----------



## drade (Jul 23, 2006)

Hmm that mcgrady dude has a vote on every single processer praticly, celerons, to amd's, to the conroes... etiher your rich.. or your fuckk of sh!t


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 23, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Why did Tran_McGrady vote for all of them? :-\



Why don't you go ask him? He probably just has a check box fetish.

-Dan


----------



## Bugalaman (Aug 11, 2006)

ahhhh, I missed checking the Barton box.  I looked but I guess I missed it.  I have my old Barton 2500 (unlocked) @ 2.2 200x11 adnd a neweg San Diego 3700 @ 2.4 or something, its been buggy lately, I dont even want to mess with it.  If its stable, leave it!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2006)

hey i dont see s370 i have 2 celeron 466 and a p3 933 you know i gotta check those you know looking at these charts a lot of ppl have s939 venice


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 11, 2006)

I believe they are a little too old to have... 

-Dan


----------



## infrared (Aug 11, 2006)

The poll is a little screwed up, maybe when another choice was added...

aparently everyone with a "775 prescott 6x0" series now has "775 cedar mill 6x1"'s


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah when I added more cpus it didn't keep the order... only way to fix it is a whole new poll :\ 

Myabe I should where most of the new cpus are out now? 

-Dan


----------



## pt (Aug 12, 2006)

that's a good idea since i already sold my p4 wich i vote in there


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone else agree to remaking the poll, or does it matter? 

-Dan


----------



## infrared (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah, go for it


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

Test


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 12, 2006)

Alright, I'll start on it now.

-Dan


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 12, 2006)

New poll made... DO NOT VOTE FOR THE PALCE HOLDERS!!! I will hunt you down if you do. 

-Dan


----------



## drade (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice Poll


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah now i got to vote for some of the other cpus i forgot to check


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 13, 2006)

cdawall why did you vote that you had an "Allendale"?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 13, 2006)

*Testing New Poll*

AMD Athlon64 x2 4800+

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> cdawall why did you vote that you had an "Allendale"?


gunna get this
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2368609&CatId=2406
gettin payed


ignore this post changed mind in favor of quad core next summer


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 13, 2006)

Ohh! Nice combo right there.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

i want to get a kentsfield when it comes out to compete w/ am3 man that would be cool quad core!!!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Ohh! Nice combo right there.


oh and changed my mind gunna save up till kentsfield


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

djbbenn can you unselct my allendale check please


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2006)

can you add the 9x0 series presler please


----------



## POGE (Aug 13, 2006)

...no socket a.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah there is its called s462


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> can you add the 9x0 series presler please


pls it would be nice


----------



## POGE (Aug 13, 2006)

Ah, I was just skimming and missed it.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 13, 2006)

462 is Socket A POGE. 

-Dan


----------



## Turrican (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got :  

Main-sys........... Athlon 64 3700+ (San Diego) 
2nd sys............. Athlon XP-M 1800+ (Tbred-A)


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 24, 2006)

I banned two users for voting for placeholders, one day of course.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 24, 2006)

djbbenn said:


> It's there now... You know that was a pain in the ass to change cause of the order. :shadedshu
> 
> It seemed to mess the percentage up too, but that doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...



lol, suffer mod boy suffer


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 24, 2006)

People voted for the place holders? sighhh... :shadedshu 

Ketxxx - LOL

-Dan


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 24, 2006)

A64 3700+ SD @ 3.0 ghz everyday use.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Aug 27, 2006)

blacktruckryder said:


> Socket 754 Palermo Sempron 2600+ @ 2.2Ghz
> Socket A Barton Athlon XP 2500+ @ 2.2Ghz



Just upgraded the Sempron to an Athlon 64 2800+ @ 2.3Ghz 294Mhz bus. I can tell a huge difference, the Athlon is so much faster.


----------



## moab_b2 (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone overclock the P4 Xeon Prestonia?  Do they hold up well to OC?  

BTW I have dual prestonia 2.2ghz at the moment.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have added a 165 Opteron CCBBE 0610 to my Athlon 64 Family. I currently Have a 3700 Sandy KACAE in my wifes PC in an MSI board and a 3200 Winchester thats homeless, I tried selling it a bit back but no takers. I am going to put a build together for my daughter on her 9th birthday in October I think. It will do 2.2 on stock volts with a clockgen and I am looking forward to seeing what it can do in a board with decent bios options, probably another DFI rs482 Infintity so i can add peripherals at my liesure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2006)

sorry but how can i join in when there is no option for a 775 presler.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was going to mark "placeholder" for my Via C3, or a 1.4 T-Bird, but was unable to do so because of a deep fear of being banned.  Now... knowing it to be a very real possibility.  I only sit at my home machines dressed in a freshly laundered shirt, coat and tie. I do make sure my collar stays are in place, my hair is combed and neatly trimmed.  While viewing or posting in these forums, I do not smoke, drink alcohol, scratch my privates, or chew Bubble Gum.  In short, because of my deep rooted fear of being banned I am on my very best behavior.  I deeply and sincerely apologize for even considering using the "Placeholder" selection and i would hope that it does not cause anyone discomfort, inconvenience or gas.


----------



## stealthfighter (Aug 27, 2006)

...... =) lol


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Aug 28, 2006)

As of now i have a 3500 winchester, was at 2.55 but now at stock. I just ordered a dfi xpress 3200 and im ordering an opteron 144 from cyron1 who said it does 2.7 @ stock voltages, stock cooler.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 28, 2006)

I was looking at your specs tomcat... They seem awefully close to what someone else had here once lol... ermm trying to think of his username.

The Opteron should clock nicely though. 

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 28, 2006)

He has like 50% my old parts. My old Thermaltake, my old CPU, my old GPU, my old fans, my old fan controller. It's thanks to him I could afford what I've got now.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 28, 2006)

Ahh yes it was your system Aaron... I remember the Winchester and X800 on the Gigabyte board.

-Dan


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 28, 2006)

Can you please put socket 370 Pentium 3 coppermine in the poll options?


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 28, 2006)

Kind of old and not many people have them... Why I didn't put them there in the first place.  

I don't really want to use a place holder for something that old, and I don't want to put them at the bottom.. That was the whole reason for making the new pole - to get things in order.

-Dan


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't blame you for that, I'll just call my 370 a 478 celeron.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2006)

ha i have a p3 coppermine to they are not that unusual


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 29, 2006)

I had one that my friend took off my hands, and I just fixed my Aunt's computer which had one... My fathers old system downstairs has one too. 

-Dan


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 29, 2006)

While we are complaining about Missing CPUs I noticed there are no 6502s (I bet lots of people have a spare Commodore 64)

Edit ... Oops best behavior, best Behavior!


----------



## Moose1309 (Aug 29, 2006)

Denmark Opty, Northwood b 2.53, and a 1.2 GHz T-Bird for me - I almost called it an AXP for the poll, but left it out instead... 

Oh and I wish I had a coppermine, those were cool.  Anyone here have a Tually?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2006)

how bout a mendocino i got 2 of those  and a coppermine not to mention a 400mhz duron (dont kno the code name for those) plus a axp2000+ (t-bred a) pentium d 930 and my oc'er athlon 64 3000+ newcastle


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 30, 2006)

It's kept to new CPUs for a reason... other wise the list would be rather large. 

-Dan


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2006)

still no 775 preslers on the options tho'


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 30, 2006)

Opps...  

I'll put those in now.

-Dan


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2006)

thx

only one person with a presler??.


----------



## moab_b2 (Sep 6, 2006)

It seems I am the only one with a Xeon prestonia series (X2) as well.


----------



## Protius (Sep 7, 2006)

have had xp3200 @2.4, A64 3200 venice @2.7
will have a opty 144 CACJE tomorow


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 7, 2006)

Still got the good old 754 newcastle.


----------



## gygabite (Sep 8, 2006)

Now got the Manchester 4200+ quite cheap, but its great and overclocks as well as the 3700+


----------



## 144 and UP (Sep 13, 2006)

Amd64 opteron144 @ 2.88GHz with a Akasa Evo33 cooler


----------



## evil bill (Sep 14, 2006)

P4 530J 3.0Ghz with Arctic Cooling Freezer 7


casually looking for a bargain 640 or upwards to replace it with (Mobo doesnt support 8x0 or 9x0   ). I dont really need it, but Id quite to have 64 bit as an option and the 2MB cach wont go amiss. Saw a 541 for £70  the other day, but whilst it does 64-bit its still just 1MB cache.


----------



## xylomn (Oct 10, 2006)

Core 2 Duo E6600 in my gaming rig

and

Athlon 64 3400+ Skt 754 in a linux machine


----------



## Pandaz3 (Oct 10, 2006)

I just got another 2600 Mobile


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 10, 2006)

Xeon 5000 series is Dempsey only, Woodcrest is 5100 series. Which is also a totally different CPU, besides the socket they have nothing in common. Go fix it


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 10, 2006)

yay for prescott 478


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 15, 2006)

Currently using a Prescott 478 soc proc. will soon upgrade to Conroe E6300


----------



## strick94u (Oct 15, 2006)

840 d like it cheap if I scerw it up just get another the 9xx is droping fast in price and my board will do 1066 extream edition but not the new thingys


----------



## aximbigfan (Oct 24, 2006)

dothan in my mobile system (dell inspiron 6000)
smithfield 805 in my desktop (home made)
northwood 2.2ghz in my server (modded dell)


chris


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 12, 2006)

I just got a Venice core Athlon 64 3200+. Socket 939, forgot to add that.


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 12, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Xeon 5000 series is Dempsey only, Woodcrest is 5100 series. Which is also a totally different CPU, besides the socket they have nothing in common. Go fix it



Pfft fine... It was meant to mean the 5000 family, but since you're so friggen picky. :shadedshu 

-Dan


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 12, 2006)

NO!.. Banjoman already did.  

But they are there for a reason and are not meant to be voted for until they get used. 

-Dan


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 14, 2006)

The current (and the main CPU) is San Diego 3700+.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 5, 2006)

This may have been asked before in the previous pages, and I appologize if it has been, but how do we change our vote if we get a new CPU? I've already noticed some of the users that used to have a certain core have changed to C2D for example, but can't change their vote.


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah you kind of can't lol... Last time I just remade it... Might do that soon when a new bunch of CPUs come out. Real pain though, be sweet if you could just change your vote.

-Dan


----------



## pt (Dec 5, 2006)

djbbenn said:


> Yeah you kind of can't lol... Last time I just remade it... Might do that soon when a new bunch of CPUs come out. Real pain though, be sweet if you could just change your vote.
> 
> -Dan



it isn't possible because of vbuletin or w1z?


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 6, 2006)

A poll is usually for a vote on a something, therefore you can't change it. I'm not sure if there is an option at all for having a editable vote. I'll ask W1z if he can get a option put in for when making a poll that allows a user to change their vote.

-Dan


----------



## Grings (Jan 12, 2007)

ive changed from san diego to opteron ?toledo? not sure cpu-z thinks so (opty 165)


----------



## Jacksn (Jan 18, 2007)

OPTY 148 (CABYE) @ 2.97-3.03Ghz depending on the time of year or task at hand...


----------



## trt740 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Opteron 185*

here is mine opteron 185


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

i think you can add the brisbanne series


----------



## top41 (Jan 23, 2007)

Cely Prescott


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a AMD Athlon 64 3800+ Socket AM2. lol I don't know what it is in that list of stuff


----------



## Pandaz3 (Feb 11, 2007)

I also added a 939 Venice 3800 (Single core A64) to my fleet..


----------



## Homeless (Feb 11, 2007)

Pentium 4 3.0E socket 478

Doubt i'll be upgrading anytime soon as funds are lacking :\


----------



## pt (Feb 11, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I have a AMD Athlon 64 3800+ Socket AM2. lol I don't know what it is in that list of stuff



AMD ORLEANS ATHLON SERIES


----------



## JC316 (Feb 11, 2007)

The Brisbane needs to be added. I am still showing an Athlon 64 venice.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have added to my A64 collection since my original vote, a 165 CCBBE 0610 DPMW, 170 CCBBE 0615 DPMW, still got my Sandy and Winnie. I love those dual core Opterons especially since they are so cheap right now, easy to recommend to people who have a 939 board and don't want to swap everything for a C2D or AM2.


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2007)

Vid edit rig: C2D e6700 @3.2ghz
Gaming/Recreation: AMD Athlon64 Venice 3400+ @2.8ghz
Kitchen/Internet: PIII stock 400mhz oc'd @ 600mhz


----------



## Robrouge (Mar 4, 2007)

2 Conroe E6600 and E6700 for me


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 5, 2007)

AMD X2 4200 939 ( manchester ) here


----------



## Tau (Mar 9, 2007)

I notice that there is no Kentsfield


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine is the ultra rare AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Venice core Socket 754.


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 27, 2007)

athlon64 4000 sandiego core 3.20ghz 
athlon64 3500 venice core at 2.65ghz 
dual zeon pos server rig under the table somewhere


----------



## overclocker (Mar 27, 2007)

mines a AMD 2X 4400+ 2200mhz stock to 2600mhz


----------



## keakar (Apr 1, 2007)

pentium 1 rules!!!


----------



## S^line (Apr 1, 2007)

Clereron Mobile FTW!


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 4, 2007)

Athlon 64 Venice baby 3500+ 2.8/2.21


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2007)

Brisbane 3600x2 2.8v stock voltage 65 dollars banging for the buck mofo


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hows that run for ya?


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 5, 2007)

AMD 3800 AM2/Orleans core.(not on list).


----------



## pt (Apr 5, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> AMD 3800 AM2/Orleans core.(not on list).



*AM2 - Orleans Athlon Series​*read the list again until you find this /\


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 5, 2007)

pt said:


> *AM2 - Orleans Athlon Series​*read the list again until you find this /\



Hey, your right.  The only problem is I have 6 computers and can only vote once!!


----------



## FAXA (Apr 9, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Hey, your right.  The only problem is I have 6 computers and can only vote once!!



Except its a multiple choice vote and you can tick all that apply


----------



## zCexVe (Apr 26, 2007)

AMD Rox!!
AMD Athlon64 3200+ S939 Venice 2.0GHz @ 2.5GHz
My previous ones are Duron 800MHz,Athlon 1.3GHz,AthlonXP 2GHz


----------



## suraswami (Apr 26, 2007)

All AMD.
1. (Applebred) Duron 1.6 @ 2.2 ran for a year then retired it to my retired father's PC and its @ 1.8
2. (Barton) Mobile Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2.4Ghz going strong almost 2 years now.
3. (Thoroughbred) S462 Sempron 2500+ @ 1.9Ghz 
4. (Palermo) S754 Sempron 2600+ @ 2.3Ghz (HTPC)
5. (Manchester) S939 Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz (4 months now, my main Gaming PC)
6. (Palermo) S754 Sempron 2800+ @ 2.3 Ghz (New Addition to the family just 15 days old)
7. And ofcourse no one would even look at this.  K62 500 Mhz overclocked to 600 Mhz  worked at this speed for a year and it is sleeping and keeping this as memory.
8.  AM2 X2 3800+ in the process of adoption. (Don't know what core it is)


----------



## Pandaz3 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have now just about eradicated all my Intel based machines.  I have added a Opteron 185 and updated my sig. (Which tells what I have)


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 27, 2007)

AthlonXP 3000+ Barton
AthlonXP 2800+ Barton

And whatever is in my Inspiron 1100. Intel P4 2.2 or somethin'.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2007)

Celeron D Cedar Mill 347 3.06Ghz 533 FSB (not in list)


----------



## this.names.not.taken (May 1, 2007)

*My CPU.....*

*I have an Intel Core 2 Duo e6400........thats how i roll*


----------



## Atech (May 3, 2007)

Kentsfield Q6600


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2007)

Hmmm, need to add some options again, djbbenn. Just got a Brisbane in the mail.


----------



## paul06660 (May 18, 2007)

3.0E Prescott all the way.
She has gone to 3.4, but that is as far as Ill take her to keep her alive.


----------



## Wayward (May 23, 2007)

Just upgraded my main rig to an Athlon x2 5600+, AM2/Windsor of course.  That's where my one vote goes.   

My other two rigs are running an Athlon 64 3000+ 754/Venice, and a Pentium D 805 775/Smithfield.


----------



## DR.Death (May 23, 2007)

hey dan look at all the place holders some one has voted in one of them ....lol


----------



## regan1985 (May 23, 2007)

lol i want 2 know who


----------



## scope54 (Jun 22, 2007)

Winchester A64 3000 @ 2.2ghz cant get her any higher


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2007)

I now have an Opteron 170.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine is not on the list

Pentium 4 519K

I voted this option Prescott 5x0 series because it is the closest one


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm on a Pentium D 820 now (from an AthlonXP 3000+ Barton).


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 22, 2007)

Guess I should have read the first post by djbben <g>. I also own an Athlon X2 3800+


----------



## Pandaz3 (Jun 22, 2007)

Adding a A64 4000+ San Diego, It will take the place of one of my XP2600 Mobiles.


----------



## Shima (Jun 24, 2007)

Sempron 2200+ @2ghz, P4 1.8a


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 24, 2007)

E6400 .,.. aww nga aww


----------



## Dragoon24 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not many people got a AM2 processor, buy one its fast!!!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pandaz3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Dragoon24 said:


> Not many people got a AM2 processor, buy one its fast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Likle a X2 6000?  ...Hey they are only 223 at the egg retail.


----------



## Bombader (Jun 29, 2007)

A64 3700+ San Diego, It replaced my unlocked XP2600+ Barton


----------



## Jonnycat (Jun 29, 2007)

Bombader said:


> A64 3700+ San Diego....



Aye, I'm running that same chip.  It runs QuakeWars without a hitch, and really, what more could a guy want?


----------



## FAXA (Jul 1, 2007)

Conroe ftw!.


----------



## Agility (Jul 1, 2007)

Can i have a revote? LGA775 Conroe and Socket 939 Winchester


----------



## Web Junkie (Jul 8, 2007)

Running a Socket AM2 AMD 5600+ 2.8GHz Dual Core, 2 x 64kb L1 Cache, 2 x 1mb L2 Cache, Windsor core.

Didn't bother with the 3.0GHz version as I read an article on Toms Hardware that it restricts your RAM from running at full speed due to the multiplier in the mem controller or something, whereas a 2.8GHz and some other speeds allowed RAM to run at full speed!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2007)

Web Junkie said:


> Running a Socket AM2 AMD 5600+ 2.8GHz Dual Core, 2 x 64kb L1 Cache, 2 x 1mb L2 Cache, Windsor core.
> 
> Didn't bother with the 3.0GHz version as I read an article on Toms Hardware that it restricts your RAM from running at full speed due to the multiplier in the mem controller or something, whereas a 2.8GHz and some other speeds allowed RAM to run at full speed!


That's true, odd multiplier AMDs run the ram slower than even multiplier AMDs. The X2 6000+ runs them at 750MHz. But that's what overclocking is for. lol


----------



## IModIntel (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey everyone i'm the new guy now!

I have Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 530, had it for 3 yrs now, looking to buy Core 2 Duo E6320.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Jul 13, 2007)

I just bought another 3800 Venice 939 single core on e-bay


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

Update for me, just got an X2 6000+ Windsor.


----------



## jwlangs (Jul 13, 2007)

Man, I've got an AMD Athlon 64 3300+ s754 that cpu-z tells me is a Newcastle.  As far as I can tell, this processor was never for sale, which I suppose makes it worth mentioning that it's in a Compaq Presario.  Does this happen often, a processor made specifically for OEM distribution?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

jwlangs said:


> Man, I've got an AMD Athlon 64 3300+ s754 that cpu-z tells me is a Newcastle.  As far as I can tell, this processor was never for sale, which I suppose makes it worth mentioning that it's in a Compaq Presario.  Does this happen often, a processor made specifically for OEM distribution?


Yeah, AMD had quite a few of them.


----------



## GumCuz (Jul 17, 2007)

4200x2 Manchester @ 2.74 (for 8 months now!) and I use it every day.  Also got a Opty 175@ 2.6(which pisses me off.  I bought it to replace the 4200, and it wont clock as high!), a SanDiego 3700+, Venice 3200+ (all 939).  Older junk like a 3200 barton, 2500 barton, 2400, 1600, 800 duron, p4 2.4c, 733 p3, K6-350, Pentium 50, and an Intel 486sx 25mhz.  the 486 still runs! 

Got a magic 2x1gb set of Crucial Ballistix DDR that clocks at 580ddr @ 2.5-2-2-5/2.8v .  I'm gonna cry when I finally have to move to DDR2/3 in a few months.  x2900xt radeon, x1900xt, (two) x1800xt (with PE bios' flashed on them 700/1600), x1600xt ddr3, 7800gtx 256, 7300gt, 9800xt and a pro card too, 9600, 9250, 8500, and a whole crate of 3dfx voodoo1/2/3/etc. junk.  

I'd have to say my "old" 939socket A8R32-MVP deluxe is my favorite mobo of all time.  3200express chipset, two x1800xt PE cards in crossfire, 4200+@2.74 .  Handles it all without a hitch, never had a problem.  I cooked two nforce boards of considerable "quality" before I went ATI.  Oh well.


----------



## quickie (Jul 17, 2007)

for those who want to know:

Athlon64 X2 3800+ (Windsor)
AthlonXP 1700+ (Thoroughbred @ 166*12.5, v1.47)
Core Duo T2300 (Yonah)


----------



## kenjin (Jul 22, 2007)

currently i have these cpu in all 5 of my machines

478 P4 2.6ghz 
478 p4 2.8ghz  HT
478 p4 3.2ghz HT 
athlon 64 3500+ venice
opteron 170 demark OC 2.7ghz

my new Q6600 will be arriving in 2 days

CPU i have used in the past... 

first CPU intel  pentium 166mhz ( thats my first PC) 
intel Pentium 3 800 mhz
athlon xp 1600


----------



## quasar923 (Jul 28, 2007)

athlon x2 3800 ftw


----------



## vaperstylz (Jul 28, 2007)

intel E66002.4Ghz oc'd currently @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

I have an AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+@2.8ghz.


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2007)

But what about Klamath and Coppermine? Are they not worthy?


----------



## HAL7000 (Jul 28, 2007)

AMD Athlon 64 4000+ San Diego - My ten year old daughters gaming rigg
AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Venice - My work station
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+(65W) Windsor - My wifes computer
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor - My gaming rigg for now - been planning to change and replace with AMD's new quad when released. Then the wife gets mine and my daughter get hers. Upgrading is great  as long as you can pass down the older hardware.

She keeps threatening to bring me to divorce court everytime I upgrade...


----------



## Pandaz3 (Jul 29, 2007)

HAL7000 said:


> AMD Athlon 64 4000+ San Diego - My ten year old daughters gaming rigg
> AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Venice - My work station
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+(65W) Windsor - My wifes computer
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor - My gaming rigg for now - been planning to change and replace with AMD's new quad when released. Then the wife gets mine and my daughter get hers. Upgrading is great  as long as you can pass down the older hardware.
> ...



Until she trys her new machine ... Get her a new mouse or better keyboard and she'll like it better. .... Voice of experience!


----------



## scope54 (Jul 29, 2007)

Just got me a new CPU...so instead of the good ol' winchester 3000+ im now running a opteron 175 CCBBE stepping @ stock...
i had it at 3ghz but it was idling way to high on stock cooling so i need to buy some better cooling


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 29, 2007)

Pentium4 HT 3.06GHz - 524 Prescott LGA775


----------



## DeathVark (Aug 2, 2007)

how about AM2 Athlon 64 X2 Brisbane?


----------



## Shadowsword (Aug 13, 2007)

E6400 @ 3.2Ghz 
Pentium MMX233 @ 300Mhz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2007)

Could we get a CPU-z and benchmark of that MMX233


----------



## Shadowsword (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm waiting on some benches, but here is cpuz.  It's pretty much unreadable, so i also took a shot in pc wizzard.
EDIT:Every benchmark I ran either crashed or wouldn't run.  I may make a thread on this later if I get anything to work.


----------



## hat (Aug 13, 2007)

Update me... now using AM2 Windsor.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 13, 2007)

Could someone please change my vote to 462 - Barton XP/XP-M Series

I just recently changed systems


----------



## AsGStorm (Aug 24, 2007)

AM2 Windsor... :|


----------



## average.. (Aug 25, 2007)

voted
toldo 4200+ and a newcastle 3800+ i think.. my lappy is also amd


----------



## desadarius2002 (Aug 27, 2007)

k7 750 slot a


----------



## fafa21 (Aug 27, 2007)

i have a Socket 775 Grantsdale


----------



## 68Olds (Sep 5, 2007)

Update for me

I retired my s478 P4 3.4E Prescott & replaced it with a C2D - LGA775.  I have an e6600 that runs great at 3.6ghz on water cooling.  It's been up to 3.95ghz for some benching - can't get it to 4.0ghz... yet.
I still have my s478 P4 3.2C Northwood, but might be replacing it soon with another P4 3.4E, but this one will be LGA775.  I just need aother gig of DDR2 ram & a few other bits before I start putting it together.


----------



## Parklife123 (Sep 22, 2007)

*k*

k


----------



## fothsn (Oct 2, 2007)

QX6700 Kentsfield here, love the unlocked multi saves me a few ££ on not upgrading my Corsair TwinX ram untill needs must.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 2, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Could someone please change my vote to 462 - Barton XP/XP-M Series
> 
> I just recently changed systems




I'm still waiting, mods!


----------



## Pandaz3 (Oct 3, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I'm still waiting, mods!



I expect you will have a long, long, long wait!


----------



## Fede (Oct 5, 2007)

A64 X2 4000+ Brisbane


----------



## MiST91 (Oct 6, 2007)

775 - Prescott 6X0 Series - My 630 Pentium 4 HT 3.0GHz currently running at 3.35GHz (soon to be higher)


----------



## intel igent (Oct 6, 2007)

p4 3.0e presscot 
stepping:SL79L 
rev:C0


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Oct 7, 2007)

socket 478 rules  heats up to much though


----------



## cleidophoros (Oct 9, 2007)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 6000+ AM2 3.0 GHz


----------



## jagjitnatt (Oct 9, 2007)

no williamette core there? Earliest P4 with 256K L2 cache.
I got a 1.6Ghz in my older PC


----------



## wolverineI (Oct 15, 2007)

x2 4800 brisbane


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 15, 2007)

mmmm thread revival.
Me thinks its time for a new version of this thread.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Athlon XP 2500+


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2007)

this CPU i bought over E-bay to replace a broken 3200+, but im not very confident from buying from E-Bay as i bought 2 other CPUs and they were DOA. Im really thing about going on Pricewatch and either Purchasing a 2700+, 2800+, 2900+ or 3000+, the 3200 Looks way too much for the price that was of 4 years ago.


----------



## von kain (Oct 15, 2007)

939 winchester 3200+ 2ghz@2.4


----------



## happita (Oct 18, 2007)

P4 2.4 Northwood A for life


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2007)

lol what about durons i have an old amd duron setup in the garage granted the monitors a bit iffy it still runs i can play half life 2 on almost full settings with the ati radeon 9600 pro gddr3


currently i have an Am2 amd x2 4600+
in my old system i have an 939 pin amd 64x 3200+


----------



## Rol87 (Oct 21, 2007)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ Windsor


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 11, 2007)

Intel E6600!


----------



## Nightwolf83 (Nov 23, 2007)

Amd X2 6000+ Rulez


----------



## desadarius2002 (Nov 23, 2007)

e2140 @2.2ghz  mo stepping stock cooling.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 23, 2007)

Any way to unvote here? I think this is still on my Athlon 64 3000+. I am now on an E4300.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 23, 2007)

*I thought I was done, but no*

I just got my first AM2 CPU,  5000+ Brisbane, "Black Edition"


----------



## desertjedi (Dec 2, 2007)

I have an Allendale E2180 that I got for $80. Stock speed is 2.0Ghz. I can run it stable at 3.5Ghz - I'm assuming many of you have heard about the legendary overclockability of the E21xx chips. I'm doing it on an Abit IP35-E board with a Zalman 9500 and a PCPower Silencer 750. And btw, this is my first Intel so I'm a noob at oc'ing Intels.

Since temps were still decent at 3.5Ghz and I still have some Vcore "headroom", I probably could have gotten 3.6Ghz out of the chip but I didn't feel like turning the chip into a pressure cooker. Since I'm now so GPU-bound with my "measly" X1950XT, I lowered the chip speed to 3.0Ghz for now until maybe when I get an 8800GT.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 3, 2007)

I liked that 5000+ Blackie so well (3.2 at 33 degrees) I ordered a 6400+ Blackie


----------



## aggr1103 (Dec 5, 2007)

6000+ windsor....stock.

Prior I had a 3600+ brisbane oc'ed to 2.9. It was fun overclocking, but when the prices of am2's dropped out of the floor I figured buying a processor faster at stock than my overclock would be worth it.


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 5, 2007)

C2d E6750- stock cooler , modded case air flow. temps (26'c idle - 47'c load )


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2007)

i cant believe4 this thread is still going strong almost 2yrs!!


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 5, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i cant believe4 this thread is still going strong almost 2yrs!!



Yes, but I think it needs to be reset for voting (maybe Jan 1) so we can get a more up to date snapshot of what members are running now.


----------



## mandis (Dec 6, 2007)

I have an AMD 4400+ Toledo @ 2.46Ghz and an AMD 6000+Windsor @ 3.33Ghz


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 10, 2007)

I has a Intel C2D (E4400) still need to OC tho.


----------



## pt (Dec 10, 2007)

i have a socket S1 AMD X2 TURION TL-60 
seems like a placeholder will have a new name


----------



## Basard (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah.... wheres brisbane?


----------



## TheShadowFL (Dec 13, 2007)

the poll is too old.....the AM2's aren't even in the list.


----------



## kamojamo (Dec 15, 2007)

I just bought a E6570 today! It doesn't seem that much better than the Pentium 4 3Ghz HT it was replacing.... WTF?!


----------



## pt (Dec 15, 2007)

not better in wich apps?


----------



## stordoff (Dec 15, 2007)

Where's the z80 option? 

I got a E2140


----------



## xu^ (Dec 23, 2007)

Q6600

and er a...

P3 933mhz


----------



## bud951 (Jan 11, 2008)

Intel Q6600


----------



## adrianx (Jan 11, 2008)

get a new poll 

I have Amd x4 Phenom  9500 Agena core


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 11, 2008)

q6600


----------



## GTX (Jan 18, 2008)

adrianx

hz didn't you know they have a lot of errors


now about me the E6320


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 18, 2008)

The two i voted for are 

Athlon 64 3000 NewCastle

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800 Windsor

well the rest of mine arnt up there so ill add them

2x Thunderbird Socket 462

1x Coppermine Socket 370

1x Katmai

2x Mendocino

2x Chomper

3x P54CS 

12x i486


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2008)

xeon x3210 here Kentfield Go stepping


----------



## Bugalaman (Jan 29, 2008)

hey I voted 2 years ago, I want to revote! 

C2D for me now, but my San Diego still is in use


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

Allendale!


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 29, 2008)

well I voted place holder??? you do not have the option for am2 brisbane which is what I have I think you left more than that out also.


----------



## Specsaver (Feb 7, 2008)

Northwood but Prescott is almost on its way to me


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 7, 2008)

What about Brisbane, Agena, Wolfdale and Yorkfield?


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 7, 2008)

and how about be able to select as many CPU's as we have running computers (I have 5  ATM)


----------



## btarunr (Feb 7, 2008)

WTF! No AMD Brisbane? And no Sparta, Lima, Agena :shadedshu. No Wolfdale, Yorkfield, Clovertown either.


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 7, 2008)

Harpertown  Itanium


----------



## mandelore (Feb 7, 2008)

Qx9650  tho yorkfield aint on the list


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 7, 2008)

ehhh Northwood ftw


----------



## powerspec (Feb 12, 2008)

I got a q6600 for my main rig, and a P4 northwood 3.0ghz for my server, and my sister has the P4 prescott 2.66ghz for her pc.


----------



## pagalms (Feb 16, 2008)

AM2 Brisbane (which is not listed :| )  4400+


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 25, 2008)

I voted on this over a year or more ago lol i now have a Q6600 go but i cant submit a poll again.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have tooooo many to list, but I clicked the ones that were in the list.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

I think that after the Phenom B3's and new Intel 45nm quads come out this thread may need a good ol' reset again.


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 25, 2008)

dont forget the amd X3


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2008)

I have - An AMD 939 X2 3800+ Manchester 2Ghz tested to 2.6Ghz stable
AMD FX-55 Clawhammer @ 2.6Ghz
AMD A64 3000+ Venice tested to 1.8Ghz - tested to 2.7Ghz stable


----------



## mep916 (Mar 23, 2008)

Northwood and Kentsfield.


----------



## MiST91 (Mar 30, 2008)

Main Machine: Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 "Conroe" 1.86GHz @ 2.8GHz
super stable and more than fast enough atm .


Second Machine: Socket 478 Intel Pentium 4 "Willamette" 2.0GHz
erm... its a 478 p4, what do you expect other than lots of heat :shadedshu


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 30, 2008)

Yay conroe, we got the lead!


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 31, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yay conroe, we got the lead!



But Allendale C2D's are also pretty much (well they are) same so yay!!


----------



## ElWapo973 (Apr 1, 2008)

Grrrr..... No love for Wolfdales.  Ooooowwwwoooooo!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 1, 2008)

AMD Opteron 165 Denmark in my file server, Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 Conroe in my gaming rig, 1.8GHz Pentium M Dothan in my Dell D400 laptop and 1.7GHz Pentium M Dothan in my Dell D800 laptop. 

I also have a pair of 2GHz Intel Xeon Prestonia processors on an Asus PC-DL motherboard, gathering dust in the closet of course.


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 4, 2008)

wolfie wolfie wolfie


----------



## Titus (Apr 17, 2008)

Rig One : AMD 64 San Diego 3700+ @ 2.6GHz ( 2.2GHz stock ).
Rig Two : Intel Core 2 Duo Conroe E6750 @ 3.56GHz ( 2.66 GHz stock ).


----------



## Dift (Apr 20, 2008)

First Post on the site.  Apparently my cpu isn't two popular.


----------



## ElWapo973 (Apr 20, 2008)

FYi.  Core 2 Quad Q6x00 cpus are part of the Kentsfield series.  

There's quite a few people on these boards with Wolfies and Yorkies now, but sadly we are neglected in the polls.


----------



## aaronjohn20 (Apr 20, 2008)

*AMD Socket AM2 LE-1100*

I have an amd LE-1100 running at the stock 1.9 Ghz. Wish i could overclock it though!!!!!!!


----------



## Ekklesis (Apr 23, 2008)

AMD 64 Clawhammer 2800+ ( 1,8GHZ) @ 2,4GHz at 1,5V VCore and X2 4000+ ( 2,1GHZ) @ 3GHz at 1,36V  Vcore (for now cause the little Brisbane will have to go higher to satisfy me   )


----------



## Pandaz3 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ekklesis said:


> AMD 64 Clawhammer 2800+ ( 1,8GHZ) @ 2,4GHz at 1,5V VCore and X2 4000+ ( 2,1GHZ) @ 3GHz at 1,36V  Vcore (for now cause the little Brisbane will have to go higher to satisfy me   )



That sounds good to me! A little higher and the little Brisbane might be a big mess.


----------



## Ekklesis (Apr 25, 2008)

Pandaz3 said:


> That sounds good to me! A little higher and the little Brisbane might be a big mess.



Don't worry till 3,4GHz it's safe of course if the temps are good.


----------



## theeldest (May 9, 2008)

I voted for the banning one because that's right where my new AM2 Santa Ana should go.


----------



## Spirou (May 14, 2008)

Presler D940 boxed

200*16=3200MHz @ 1,2V yawn...
250*16=4000MHz @ 1,28V dualprimestable
260*16=4160MHz @ 1,35V gamestable
266*16=4256MHz @ 1,4V benchstable
275*16=4400MHz @ 1,45V ahm... semistable *g*
281*16=4496MHz @ 1,5V commentsta...


----------



## Melvis (May 14, 2008)

djbbenn said:


> As the title states, what CPU do you have? They're in list of socket/core. All choices are modern CPU's (P4, K8), no point in having others. Poll is public, so others can see what CPU you have. This poll is just for general discussion in trends of CPU's, so enjoy!
> 
> *Note: This a mulitple choice poll, check all that you have. Everyone please vote.*
> 
> ...



This is a good thread, i like it, its good to see that there is still alot of people using the old 939  hehe


----------



## Melvis (May 25, 2008)

Just the fastest single core ever made <  

And a old XP 2100 oc to XP 2200, runs stable now =/


----------



## Mandown (May 25, 2008)

Venice 3500 @ 2.6ghz could go to 3ghz easy but mobo is limited on OC.
Manchester 4200 X2 stock 2.2 bad overclocker.
Toledo 4800 @ 2.772ghz memory atm is keeping it from being stable past this, if i get my memory settings right i can almost hit 2.9 .

skt 939 FTW!


----------



## virus (May 26, 2008)

Q6600 extreme rulez ^_^


----------



## holy_ (May 27, 2008)

I'm Brisbane Athlon64 X2 5000+ BE


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 8, 2008)

Two Wolfdales and two Conroes.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 8, 2008)

Mandown said:


> Venice 3500 @ 2.6ghz could go to 3ghz easy but mobo is limited on OC.
> *Manchester 4200 X2 stock 2.2 bad overclocker.*
> Toledo 4800 @ 2.772ghz memory atm is keeping it from being stable past this, if i get my memory settings right i can almost hit 2.9 .
> 
> skt 939 FTW!



Lol tell me bout it 2.7 is the most ive ever had anything over and it just wont post .
Id love to get my hands on a 939 opty though jus for fun.

Gam


----------



## Steeda1974 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a pyryn , why isnt it on there

www.dropshots.com/steeda1974


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

Steeda1974 said:


> I have a pyryn , why isnt it on there
> 
> www.dropshots.com/steeda1974



Penryn is the name for the Core 2 stuff, which is divided into several different core types. Your q6600 is a Kentsfield.


----------



## Steeda1974 (Jun 11, 2008)

that is true but i dont have it anymore, but thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## Steeda1974 (Jun 11, 2008)

oh sorry for the spelling


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have added to the family. My first Intel since my old PIII. Q6600 GO. My wife and kids still run all my 939 rigs. 2x170's, a 165, and my old 3700 Sandy.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jun 13, 2008)

AMD Windsor 

yay we're in second place 


yeah like thats surprising....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

had a AMD Windsor
then upgraded to a brisbane


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 14, 2008)

I just bought a new AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane, but it's not on the list. (that and I already voted for my old system a long time ago)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2008)

@chuck you should have got a 5kBE and overclocked it to the 5600+speeds and saved alittle money.


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @chuck you should have got a 5kBE and overclocked it to the 5600+speeds and saved alittle money.



Actually I did save money, I had ordered the 5600+ Windsor, but they sent me the Brisbane instead, which I found out clocks easily to 6400+ speeds well close ~3190 mhz. and that's with the stock, cheap aluminum heatsink. When I buy a better one it should clock higher. So I have a $100 CPU running at $150 cpu speeds.. not a bad savings.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2008)

Not bad at all. I have a $90 CPU running at $150 speeds but i also spent $40 on a HSF


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

521 Prescott in my Dell <-- Intel Pentium 4 HT 2.80ghz 521
478 Merom in my HP <-- Intel Core 2 Duo 1.86Ghz T7100
???? in my 10 year old eMachine <-- Intel Celeron 466mhz


----------



## dannylill1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

athlon 64 x2 brisbane core BH-G2 (not listed) 5200+ 2.6ghz stock@3.12 on standard air


----------



## dannaswolcott (Jul 1, 2008)

Celeron D 3.20 ghz.. I like intel a lot. AMD computers boot slower. I feal that intel boots faster and over all runs quicker then the AMD baced computer.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 1, 2008)

dannaswolcott said:


> Celeron D 3.20 ghz.. I like intel a lot. AMD computers boot slower. I feal that intel boots faster and over all runs quicker then the AMD baced computer.



You should build a new computer with an E7200. They touch 4Ghz and faster with a decent OC and air cooling.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Windsor X2 4200EE
Coppermine 650 (P3)
Kamati 500 (P3)
Ducthues 300 (P2)
K6 300 (K6)
Tillamook 166 (PEntium MMX)
P5C 133 (Pentium Socket7)
P5 60 (Pentium Socket 4 5V)
486DX4 90 (486)
286 16 (OLD)
that about covers it for me


----------



## Jeno (Jul 2, 2008)

wolfie FTW


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is my list. Just put them down as i thought of them 
AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+BE 
AMD Sempron 3200+ (AM2)
AMD Athlon XP 3200+(A)
Intel P3 1ghz socket 370
Intel Celeron 950mhz socket 370
Intel Celeron 800mhz socket 370
Intel P3 1.2ghz socket 370
Intel P4 2.58ghz socket 478
Intel Celeron 2.8ghz socket 478
AMD K6 (i don't remember what one)


----------



## Aceman.au (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok I'm completely lost to what any of those are... I is nub


----------



## 69er (Jul 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> AXP(2800+) @ 3200+ spdz and it aint even breathin heavy.



  Me Too...   AXP 2800M (unlocked multiplier ) idling @ 33*C - 47* full load 

                             2.295 MHz 
              mult.        13.5x
              bus spd    170mhz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

XP-M 2500+ at 206x11


----------



## prijikn (Jul 14, 2008)

I prefer to 939 - NewCastle Athlon Series


----------



## paybackdaman (Jul 14, 2008)

I want a revote.  I voted for my 5200+ Windsor, but I just upgraded to my Q9450. =[. Meh. Darn technology and its ever advancing hold on my wallet.


----------



## Polarman (Jul 15, 2008)

My vote goes to my FX-62 Windsor. May seem outdated, but it stills


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 7, 2008)

I got E4300 and E6300


----------



## Hawk1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Is this thread still around?! Time for a new survey I think


----------



## ty_ger (Aug 27, 2008)

Where's the wolfdale?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 27, 2008)

Yorkfield Q9450 @2.66


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 27, 2008)

I have an old 3.0GHz P4 531 Heat generator Prescott with Hyper Threading, but I still achieve to keep it cool and quiet.


----------



## Alv (Aug 27, 2008)

I got the popular Q6600


----------



## ascstinger (Aug 28, 2008)

all of my cpu's are either too old or too new to be on that list 

Xeon E3110
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
AMD Duron 1300
AMD Athlon 1100
Pentium III 850
Celeron 800
AMD-manufacturerd Intel 286
Pentium 166MMX
Pentium i75


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 28, 2008)

I need to update mine. Have a AM2+ board with AM2 5000+ BE


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 28, 2008)

wow old thread, no love for my e8400

got the AMD 6000+ tho


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a  X2 4800+ 2.4 939 and a X2 5000+ BE 2.6 AM2 havent had any prob with either CPU.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess the AM2 Opterons don't count?

I have an AM@ Opty 1212 which, as is shown by CPU-Z, is the Santa Ana core.

It overlocks great, got it to 2.83 stable on air from the 2.0 stock.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2008)

i think you could take that opty to 3ghz+ easy. the optys are great chips but the 5k BE and 6400 BE have the optys beat/matched in overclocing but the 5k BE doesn't have the L2


----------



## ChromeDome (Sep 11, 2008)

i still have the good 'ol Windsor. gonna run it 'til the wheels fall off


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2008)

Still gots my Core 2 Duo E4400(running at stock), has been really good for games like Bioshock and FEAR, i will upgrade my video card tho(my 8600 GTS) for something better tho and just keep my CPU till games need Quads, then i will just pick up a Q6700.


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 11, 2008)

Venice now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2008)

Right - lets go for broke....

939 X2 3800+
939 FX-55
939 A64 3000+
XP Athlon 2800+ (i think)
AMD Duron (500-600mhz????)
S1 PIII 500mhz 
S1 PII 250mhz
Intel Pentium SX II
Intel Pentium DX II
Commadore Amiga


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Still gots my Core 2 Duo E4400(running at stock), has been really good for games like Bioshock and FEAR, i will upgrade my video card tho(my 8600 GTS) for something better tho and just keep my CPU till games need Quads, then i will just pick up a Q6700.



overclock the E4400 & just grab yourself a 8800GTS/9600GT - since your cpu is a core 2 it would be a shame not to get the most out of it


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> overclock the E4400 & just grab yourself a 8800GTS/9600GT - since your cpu is a core 2 it would be a shame not to get the most out of it



I dont OC tho. Even tho alot of people tell me to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I dont OC tho. Even tho alot of people tell me to.



well - now is a great time to learn. having O/C knowledge makes you a little more 'streetwise' when it comes to buying new parts such as CPU's - things such as u dont need the tip top model that no-one else can humanely afford to have a kick ass monkey butt raping machine.

Obviously you dont have to if you dont want to but knowing how to do it even if you dont will teach you a few things.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 11, 2008)

Main rig I'm running an Opteron 146 OC'd to 2.8ghz 





Sandy 3700+ @ 2.8ghz in other rig






Other cpus I have are:
Athlon 900mhz in net PC 
Another Opteron 146 (which can also run at 2.8ghz but not used in any rig at present)
3800 x2 (iit's a terrible OC'ker so is not used at present)
My first build cpu - Winnie 3200+ @ stock (now my bro is using)


----------



## JC316 (Sep 11, 2008)

God this thread is old. I think I posted here when I had an Athlon XP system. Running a Wolfdale now.


----------



## Joe Public (Sep 19, 2008)

In active service:

E6600 (main rig)
E2160 (HTPC)
Turion X2 TL-56 (my portable)
Celeron 440 (loaner PC for friends coming by, OC'd to 3 GHz)
P3-933 (file server)

Other than that, there's lots of computers/CPUs out of service.  P4s, P3s, P2s, P1s and older.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 19, 2008)

478 intel p4 2.4ghz 
754 a64 3200+ claw hammer 2.340ghz mobo sux could get higher
939 a64 3200+ venice 2.7ghz
939 a64 3500+ san diego 2.750ghz
939 opteron 144 up got it to 3.0ghz could of went higher
940 a64 x2 5000 g1 brisbane 2990ghz
940 a64 x2 5000 be g2 brisbane 3.3ghz
lookng to upgrade to intel e8400


----------



## vrm4 (Sep 25, 2008)

running an opty 170 @ 2.8, also have an san diego 3700 @ 2.8 and a northwood p4 2.4 @ 2.66.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

E7200 Wolfdale @ 3.6 GHz which is a great improvement over my old E2200
It's the best overclocker I ever had and I tend to keep it a little longer.


----------



## drdaver (Sep 29, 2008)

e6300 @ 3.2GHz and Zalman 9500, i need to catch up lol


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2008)

5600 windsor @ 3.33GHz,  hate it,  need an e8500,  athlon sucks the life out of my video card....


----------



## williamjames (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a pc it consistis of 256kb RAM 
it speed of operations is 400mbs
==============================
willamjames63
http://www.wikimah.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2008)

just got a new dual xeon prestonia core server


----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2008)

E5200 now. Beastly chip.


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 7, 2008)

Currently running an E6550 @ 3.5ghz.
The proc in my macbookpro is a C2D @ 2.16 ghz. 

Then of course there is a Dell P2 sitting on the floor here, theoretically waiting for Linux.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 7, 2008)

E8400 Wolfdale now 

This poll is a wee bit outdated


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2008)

The list seems to be missing this one:
771 - Xeon 5400 Series (Clovertown)

I have two.  I also have an original 750 MHz Athlon and a 266 MHz Pentium II, both still functional (at least last time I checked :X).


----------



## kleptodathief (Oct 13, 2008)

is the E5200 on the poll? its a cheap oc'er ...runs 3.5ghz 24/7 stable easily on air cooling


----------



## Melvis (Oct 17, 2008)

AMD XP 2100 1.7GHz OC to 1.85Ghz (the families first Computer) Besides the Amiga 3000 yrs b4 
AMD 939 3700 Sandi Core  2.2GHz in its box doin nothin (my old CPU)
AMD 939 FX-57 Sandi Core  2.8GHz (in current machine)
AMD X2 3600  2.0GHz Times two (One in dads comp, and bro's linux box) Windsor cores i think 
AMD X2 4800  2.4GHz Windsor core (Bro's gaming machine)
Intel 478 P4 1.5GHz got givin to me for free, complete machine
Intel 478 2.2GHz Celeron Doin nothin, CPU pulled out of a upgraded PC 
And like 3-4 500MHz or less intel CPU's POS's lol (they all work)

And im sure i got more to come


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 17, 2008)

E7200@4005mhz


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 29, 2008)

Amd Athlon 64 x2 6000+ 3.2ghz &
Pentium 4 2.4ghz

I can never go back to intel no matter how good becuase of my bad experices with p4 and celeron :shadedshu traumatized


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2008)

omiknight52 said:


> Amd Athlon 64 x2 6000+ 3.2ghz &
> Pentium 4 2.4ghz
> 
> I can never go back to intel no matter how good becuase of my bad experices with p4 and celeron :shadedshu



Agree with you on that.  

AMD Phenom 9850 B.E.
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon XP 2800+(til this weekend, giving to my mom)

You can say I like AMD


----------



## Maelstrom (Oct 29, 2008)

Intel qx6700 (stock) and E8500 @ 4 ghz


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2008)

All AMD.
1. (Applebred) Duron 1.6 @ 2.2 ran for a year then retired it to my retired father's PC and its @ 1.8
2. (Barton) Mobile Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2.4Ghz worked strong almost 2 years.  Gave to my brother and now its retired.
3. (Thoroughbred) S462 Sempron 2500+ @ 1.9Ghz - FIL is using this PC.
4. (Palermo) S754 Sempron 2600+ @ 2.3Ghz (HTPC) - Retired now.
5. (Manchester) S939 Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz Almost 1.5yrs.  Was on my AGP gaming machine.  Now sold and serving somebody else.
6. (Palermo) S754 Sempron 2800+ @ 2.3 Ghz - Second room mini Netflix PC.
7. And ofcourse no one would even look at this.  K62 500 Mhz overclocked to 600 Mhz  worked at this speed for a year and it is sleeping and keeping this as memory.
8.  S939 X2 3800 Toledo Core - used for few months then Sold with a Gigabyte mobo.  This one was OC monster.
9.  AM2 X2 3800+ - On my test machine right now.  windsor F3 core with 512KB cache.  Sucks ass for OC, but a cool running bastard even when under full load Orthos and ceramic heater blowing 80F heat onto the cpu
10. AM2 Athlon 3200 - Test proc.
11.  AM2 X2 5600+ The awesome Windsor F3 core with 1MB cache - On my wife's PC running @3.4Ghz with 1.325v.
12.  AM2 X2 4800+ (Brisbane) working @2.6Ghz in my Current Media Center PC playing Blue-ray and HDDVD movies.
13.  AM2+ Phenom 9500 working @2.65Ghz at default voltage.  On my server.  Runs cool with a crappy cooler.
14.  AM2 X2 BE2400 (Brisbane) - on my file and backup server.
15.  PIII 850 Mhz working hard in my Laptop.
16.  2 x Turion single core - Socket S1 CPUs.  Got as gift don't know what to do.  No takers too, so sleeping in my closet.
17.  AM2 X2 5000+ BE (Brisbane) @ 3Ghz gifted this to my brother as a whole PC.  This retired the Barton.
18.  Last is Athlon Xp 2200 + that I bought few weeks ago from here to replace my father's Duron.
19.  Socket 754 A64 3200 Venice core - retired, don't know what to do with this guy.

Shute I must have the most CPUs here


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 30, 2008)

suraswami said:


> All AMD.
> 1. (Applebred) Duron 1.6 @ 2.2 ran for a year then retired it to my retired father's PC and its @ 1.8
> 2. (Barton) Mobile Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2.4Ghz worked strong almost 2 years.  Gave to my brother and now its retired.
> 3. (Thoroughbred) S462 Sempron 2500+ @ 1.9Ghz - FIL is using this PC.
> ...



wat no amd athlon 64 x2 6000+


----------



## pagalms (Oct 30, 2008)

AM2 Athlon 4400+ in main 
s939 Opteron 146 in second PC
AM2 Sempron LE-1150 on shelf
s462 Sempron 2500+ on shelf
s462 Duron 700mhz on shelf
s462 Duron 1100mhz on shelf
s7 K6-2 400mhz also on shelf


----------



## juan adames (Nov 6, 2008)

well I have an amd 6000+ at 3.2ghz with a freezer pro64 at 43c.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 6, 2008)

E6600 @ 3.4ghz
Q9550, not in use yet.. need to get paid so I can it a mobo to sit on!


----------



## Asylum (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a E8400 Overclocked to 3.8 ghz  1700 FSB


----------



## domy85 (Nov 13, 2008)

No brisbane on the list?


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 13, 2008)

suraswami said:


> All AMD.
> 1. (Applebred) Duron 1.6 @ 2.2 ran for a year then retired it to my retired father's PC and its @ 1.8
> 2. (Barton) Mobile Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2.4Ghz worked strong almost 2 years.  Gave to my brother and now its retired.
> 3. (Thoroughbred) S462 Sempron 2500+ @ 1.9Ghz - FIL is using this PC.
> ...



I bet not all....


----------



## trickson (Nov 13, 2008)

Q6600 it has what I like to call speed .


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 28, 2008)

I have mine X2 4400+ running at Stock speed


----------



## Miramo (Dec 1, 2008)

I have con roe e6600.


----------



## krisna159 (Dec 17, 2008)

*my rig*

athlon X2 4600+ brisbane AM2
my next rig Phenom II 925 AM3
(i cant wait for this)


----------



## boredgunner (Dec 21, 2008)

No Wolfdale choice?!  I have an Intel Core 2 DUO E8400.


----------



## groothof22 (Dec 21, 2008)

and me  Intel Core 2 DUO E8500. intel rocks


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Dec 26, 2008)

I have an AMD 9850 BE and it is ok, on Jan 8, I get a PII 940 and that will be a sweet day indeed.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 26, 2008)

boredgunner said:


> No Wolfdale choice?!  I have an Intel Core 2 DUO E8400.



Lol - this poll had been created in 2006! 

I got E8400 too, it runs at 4.2Ghz stable but I leave it at 4Ghz for daily use.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Dec 30, 2008)

E4400 Conroe and Q6600 Kentsfield.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 30, 2008)

opteron and kentsfield woot


----------



## D007 (Jan 1, 2009)

E6400 conroe at 3.2 ghz. .. dropped the oc from 3.3.. became unstable and was at like 1.7v lol..


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 1, 2009)

D007 said:


> E6400 conroe at 3.2 ghz. .. dropped the oc from 3.3.. became unstable and was at like 1.7v lol..



1.7v? and it survived. damn u are lucky 

I have a e4600 and when i overclock it at least by 25 the fsb it become unstable because of the cheap mobo


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 1, 2009)

my cpu is not on the list


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 1, 2009)

Q6600 Kentsfield...


----------



## crowbarmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

Athlon X2 4200+ toledo series @ 2.9ghz


----------



## SeanG (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine is not on the list either?


----------



## Silverel (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy Zombie thread!

This is from when I had a Sempron 2800+, and before that an Athlon 1900+...

What a lazy bum I am with upgrading...


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 9, 2009)

Via C7-D 1.5Ghz
Intel Centrino Duo T7500
2 x Intel Celeron Dual Core E1200
Intel E5200

Around 10 P3s and 20 P4s of various kinds.


----------



## zithe (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a "Place holder - you vote, I'll ban you " CPU for socket Placeholder.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jan 9, 2009)

Q9550 Yorkfield
T9400 Penryn

Old list is old


----------



## SeanG (Jan 9, 2009)

Theres not even any 940s up there?


----------



## T1Cybernetic (Jan 16, 2009)

I am still chugging along with a old school rig 

Socket A, Athlon XP-M Barton 2500+ @ 200x12.5 = 2500MHZ in my trusty Nforce2 Abit NF7-S v2.0

And yes i vote for the new thread? or an upgrade of the list as it is getting a tad long in the tooth


----------



## DaveK (Jan 16, 2009)

Prescott 6X0 (Pentium 4 630) and Allendale (E4300) for me.


----------



## madmanjohn (Jan 27, 2009)

well ok im still a noob here

didnt see this one here

that tiny thing is a cpuz shot of the desktop





so ill print it to save the squint

amd phenom x4 9850 black edition (agena) 11

family F model 2  stepping 3 ext family 10 ext model 2 revision DR-B3

core speed 1250.1 mhz  x 6.25  bus speed 200.0

as said before- ive built many- ive never experimented with much overclocking

thats why i came here was to learn more....

thanks yall. the phenom 2 is mere few weeks away- thats the one im experimenting with before it goes on the road.


----------



## Bugalaman (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2009)

My vote is VERY outdated. I wish I could change it but my new CPU isn't even on the list! We should have this vote yearly.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 2, 2009)

ive owned a p4 @ 2.53 ghz (533mhz fsb), a pentium m @ 1.6ghz, and currently i own a q6600@3.2ghz and a core duo @ 1.6ghz


----------



## ShadowKnight (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the Q9550 Yorkfield


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 21, 2009)

Someone needs to update the poll with Socket 775 Yorkfield & Wolfdale, along with 1366 Nehalem and Phenom II.  No vote here.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Man you didnt even put the AM2 Brisbane there..its among the most popular and spread AM2 processor. I have a 4600+ 2.4gigs Brisbane overclocked to 3.0 gigs


----------



## Bombader (Feb 23, 2009)

T1Cybernetic said:


> I am still chugging along with a old school rig
> 
> Socket A, Athlon XP-M Barton 2500+ @ 200x12.5 = 2500MHZ in my trusty Nforce2 Abit NF7-S v2.0
> 
> And yes i vote for the new thread? or an upgrade of the list as it is getting a tad long in the tooth



Thats Cool, I'm still running that same mobo just with a Athlon XP Barton 2600+ for my secondary comp 

I just upgraded my main comp from an Athlon 64 San Diego in a Nforce4 Abit AN8 SLI to an Intel C2D E8400 in a ASUS P5Q SE PLUS


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 23, 2009)

still have the 'ol AMD 5600+ Windsor and its still kicking butt!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 24, 2009)

Am3 810


----------



## shayne (Feb 24, 2009)

i have 775 intel q6600 790i ultra mainboard 2x 260graphics cards


----------



## Baer (Mar 2, 2009)

Intel i 975Ex as soon as I can get ahould of one.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 2, 2009)

Where da Wolfdales at???


----------



## wolverineI (Mar 5, 2009)

P II 720 X3,2 8750 X3,2 5200 Brisbanes,2 opteron 148, 2 XP 2600 mobile,2 XP 2500 barton,XP 2100 Thorobred,XP1700, 1400 Thunderbird,1200 Thunderbird,900 Duron,Amd 600,Pentium 166.


----------



## DComander1 (Mar 6, 2009)

*CPUs*

I have a Pentium II Slot 1, a Mobile Pentium III, a K6-2, a Celeron M Yonah, a Mobile P4M, a P4 640 HT, and a Pentium E2160


----------



## Baer (Mar 6, 2009)

I actually do have an 86286 12 Mhz laying around someplace. I got it in 1982. (truth)


----------



## AUTOgod (Mar 10, 2009)

got a Q6600 G0 at 3.00GHZ (333x9) with stock volts and a thermaltake big water 745, and in my old, nearly dead (psu i think) servery type thing ive got an athlon 64 3400+ 754 @ 2.378 GHz 
(i think).


----------



## eRajesh (Mar 29, 2009)

I got an E8400, OC'ed to 3.3GHz on stock cooling


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 29, 2009)

Currently the proud owner of:

A brand new Q6700 I am currently OCin' (In current use)
E5200 2.5Ghz @ 3.9Ghz (In current use)
E2200 2.2Ghz @ 2.93Ghz (Top achieved OC, the CPU is not in a rig right now)
E1200 1.6Ghz @ 3.15Ghz
S478 Prescott 3Ghz @ 4.2Ghz
2x Celeron 440s 2.0Ghz (One achieved 3.33Ghz, both not in a rig right now)
T7500 (Merom) 2.2Ghz
PIII E (Mobile) 1Ghz
Via C7-D 1.5Ghz
Celeron Tualatin 1.4Ghz @ 1.55Ghz

The Q9650 to replace the E5200 should be here this week


----------



## silkstone (Apr 19, 2009)

E3110 (Wolfdale) E0


----------



## bnborg (Apr 20, 2009)

What, no AM2+ or AM3?

I have Agena.  Phenom x4 9600 BE.


----------



## Amy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the San Diego Athlon Series.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 23, 2009)

Q6600. Yeah it's old but OC'ed @ 3.6GHz still one of the best!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

Amy said:


> I have the San Diego Athlon Series.



my 3700 SanDiego was such an excellent CPU..


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

i have a Am2+ Am3 chip


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2009)

I got a core 2 duo E6320 running 2.8ghz smoothly after switching it off and wake up in morning???
idle temp: 30-35*C
playing games:35-45*C


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

hmmm this vote needs to be reset - I now run a Intel C2Q Q9550


----------



## mikechinym (Apr 24, 2009)

almost to the muzium
still in my old sempron 2800++
i wonder when does it will stop functioning


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 24, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmm this vote needs to be reset - I now run a Intel C2Q Q9550



Concur.... most of the stuff from the previous post is gone already. Down to a Q9650, Q6700 and soon a Core i7 920, plus laptops.


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 24, 2009)

where's the Brisbane cores? 

Two computers here...mine as you can see i have a 4000+ @ 2.74 GHz (getting a 5200+ ) My boyfriend has a 5000+ Black Edition @ 3.2 GHz, both are Brisbane. Yeah, we're out of date...but our computers are worth more than our Festiva


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 1, 2009)

Here is a list of all my computer's Processors

- Intel Core 2 Duo P7350 [2.0Ghz, 800mhz FBS, 2MB Cache, Penyrn]
- Intel Core 2 Duo T7100 [1.86ghz, 800mhz FBS, 2MB..]
- Intel Pentium 4 HT 521 [2.8gHz, 800mhz FBS, 2MB Cache, Prescott]
- Intel Celeron [466mhz]
- AMD Duron [900mhz]
lol


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 1, 2009)

The poll doesn't have wolfdale innit
man my E7400 rocks


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 2, 2009)

lol Penryn isnt on the list either?


----------



## LittleLizard (May 2, 2009)

i want to vote again for my old pc but i cant


----------



## Morgoth (May 2, 2009)

can we redo this with the new genr of cpu's ?


----------



## Rajesh_Pandey (May 11, 2009)

E8400 at 3.4Ghz and I forgot the name of the Core of my CPU. Anyone might help me in reminding it? :-\


----------



## Yukikaze (May 11, 2009)

Rajesh_Pandey said:


> E8400 at 3.4Ghz and I forgot the name of the Core of my CPU. Anyone might help me in reminding it? :-\



Wolfdale.


----------



## Rajesh_Pandey (May 11, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Wolfdale.




Which I am not able to find in the poll.....


----------



## IINexusII (May 11, 2009)

E7300 Wolfdale 45nm at 3.6ghz (400x9)

put wolfdale on!


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 11, 2009)

e8200 Wolfdale (not in the list) @ 3.2ghz atm (400 x 8)

30c under load.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

Where the Heka is Heka?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

What? where did you get that?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

Phenom II X3 use the Heka core


----------



## Kenshai (May 11, 2009)

I think it's time to retire this thread. It is over three years old


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

Ahh, AMDs and Intels, name their cores with funny names


----------



## Rexter (May 11, 2009)

E8400 wolfdale stepping A revision E0 reporting in!


----------



## elite.ire (May 11, 2009)

i7 920 here... ohh no wait :s, maybe not  lol
i think it may be time to update the poll, get rid of some of the old unpopular cpus


----------



## Bitolas (May 29, 2009)

AMD Deneb aka Phenom II x4 940 Black Edition, stepping 2 revision RB-C2.

It's time to update the poll.


----------



## Naekuh (May 29, 2009)

Where is the placeholder for my i7 975 D0?   :X


----------



## Gyres01 (Jun 19, 2009)

X2 5600 Brisbane here.....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

x2 5000 brisbane here, but it stays it last days in my rig... a 955 for replacement is on the way


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 19, 2009)

T8300, Q8300, E7300, i7 920


----------



## hat (Jun 19, 2009)

This thread/poll is so old and outdated there's almost no reason to post/vote anymore. I've gone through many processors since I voted in this poll a year or two ago. Not to mention it doesn't even have all 775 or am2 processors, let alone totally new sockets.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

we may need a new then?^^


----------



## hat (Jun 19, 2009)

But a new one will only grow outdated as well, esp. since there are many of us who change hardware like socks


----------



## Hkcuong (Jun 24, 2009)

I forgot the codename but my desktop is using a Pentium 4 2.66GHz, an "antique" since 2004


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 24, 2009)

something like a self updating vote list...^^


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 4, 2009)

can the moderators or w1zz edit/update the thread ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 7, 2009)

woah! an antique! get it^^

joke, i had that jewel too^^


----------



## crowbarmaster (Jul 15, 2009)

just bought a AMD x4 955 BE Deneb


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 15, 2009)

I have an 80808, a shit load of Pentium ones, pros, III's and 4's. A couple of Durons... the list goes on. I can take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 18, 2009)

wazzledoozle said:


> No AXP? Bastard!



I love your avatar wazzledoozle, rofl


----------



## rampage (Jul 18, 2009)

in my gaming rig a good old e8600 on water at 4.33 ghz 1.3v  will boot at 5ghz but not windows stable and i cant be fruited getting it stable.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 18, 2009)

rampage said:


> in my gaming rig a good old e8600 on water at 4.33 ghz 1.3v  will boot at 5ghz but not windows stable and i cant be fruited getting it stable.



4.33 is still quite fast that way it is, lol


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 18, 2009)

Yorkfield (not in the list) 3.8 Ghz Bus Speed 423


----------



## rampage (Jul 18, 2009)

joshiers8605 said:


> 4.33 is still quite fast that way it is, lol



yeah  but its never fast enough i can run 24/7 4.7 ghz  but the temps and volts are too high


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 18, 2009)

rampage said:


> yeah  but its never fast enough i can run 24/7 4.7 ghz  but the temps and volts are too high



that's crazy, 4.7!


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Jul 22, 2009)

Core i7 940 ES


----------



## 3ogdy (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a Prescott P4 3.0 and runs like on a marathon-my C2Q is faster though...
I forgot about my P3-it struggles with the good ol´ XP SP2-I just gave him a hand with a GeForce 4 (mx440)-it had ATI Rage 128 Pro...


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 5, 2009)

Dis guy is racist against i7.....or i missed it but i7 920 is teh bees knees it the best cpu i eva tried and i tried em all since pentlium II. pew pew. i wish i has teh money for a 965 or i might get teh 6 core.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah f'ing racist towards i7 lol XD


----------



## WoAnerges (Aug 17, 2009)

AMD AM3 made in China


----------



## heaven (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks so much for useful info



Computer


----------



## Hitman.1stGame (Aug 26, 2009)

this Vote too old since 01-01-2006..
their is toomany processor comes after that date ..
it was processor revlution Core2  Duo/Quad Phenom&Phenom II Nehalem ..Cori5 Magny cours soon .
and in the top  IBM Power7  could some one in the forum has it who knows .
..................
any way i have Phenom II X3 710 the core are Heka .


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

no wolfdale series?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 29, 2009)

Phenom 550 X2 AM3 Callisto


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2009)

Old poll is old.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 29, 2009)

Youre a moderator then clean it "!!!! Its time to unload the shit out of the server.


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2009)

Mod powers... not working.. Old poll is powerful and angry!!! Seriously though, I have no control over this section, I don't think a mod who does have control in this section is even able to change a poll. Maybe a new poll is needed. I don't know, bedtime.


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Old poll is old.



Tautologous statement is tautologous.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 29, 2009)

no wolfdale??
or even Dixon??

I'm using Wolfdale-3M, a Merom, and a Dixon..
see if you got the Dixon..


----------



## codyjansen (Aug 30, 2009)

AMD Athlon 64x2 3800+ @2ghz (stock speed and fan)

AMD Phenom II x4 810 @2.6ghz (stock speed and fan)


----------



## frankhellon (Sep 18, 2009)

Currently I am having Core 2 Duo Processor in my laptop and I am quite satisfied with my Processor Speed.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 18, 2009)

Core i7 975 Extreme Edition
Core 2 Quad Q9650
Core 2 Quad Q6700
Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
Sempron 140
Celeron 430
Via C7-D 1.5Ghz


----------



## hie844 (Sep 29, 2009)

oh,there are 37 members use Denmark Opteron X2 Series.
I think this CPU so nice.


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 29, 2009)

Switched to Phenom II X4 940 (stock speed)


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Old poll is old.



New poll time.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Am i blind*

Deneb PhenomII 920


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 29, 2009)

lol yeah the poll is old, my CPU was a Pentium 4 540, Socket LGA775. It's a Core i7 920, Socket LGA1366 now.


----------



## harrypits (Oct 24, 2009)

oh Great.....
This is good question for computer hardware........
I think this question will ask on computer department..........
So Thank You for surprise me about this topic.....................


----------



## rera09 (Oct 29, 2009)

I am new to this forum the information which i have seen is very interesting thank you.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

S754 Sempron 3100+
S754 A64 3000+
S939 X2 3800+
AM2 X2 3800+
S775 Allendale E6300
S775 Kentsfield Q6600
T5450.

and a mobile Barton XP2500+ laying around somewhere


----------



## wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

ahh the days of the legendary Barton, I had a 2600+ and a 3200+, but since I got the 2600+ in France, and you couldn't get one here (2500 and 2800 etc) I had to prove to my mates with CPU-Z it was a Barton and it was aptly nicknamed, Le Barton (french accent )


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

mobile Barton~Abit NF7s rev 2.........awesome combo


----------



## ik694 (Oct 29, 2009)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2.5ghz
Intel Core i7 920 @ 4.01 ghz


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 2, 2009)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 2800MHz


----------



## madmanjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

*maybe old poll*

but since im about to upgrade in the next month or so- i better get it in here- but i didnt see it on the list.

Socket: AM2

9850 Black edition- Agena

Soon to be  am3 965 unlocked

its now growing fuzzy hair as its over a year old-must be pubes.......


----------



## orionbg (Nov 4, 2009)

Intel Core i7 965 Extreme but it is not in the list!


----------



## hat (Nov 4, 2009)

Someone chuck this thread already... it's too old to serve its purpose


----------



## Naekuh (Nov 4, 2009)

i7 975
i7 965
W3580
W3570
X5570 x 2
i9 Gulftown.

None of my cpu's are on that list.  >.<


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 4, 2009)

Man this thread is old like socket 370


----------



## laragirl83 (Nov 7, 2009)

i7 920 d0


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 7, 2009)

hmm... i see most of the first posts were in 06 so... weren't the Pentium Ds out then?

well i have a Celeron 520 (acer laptop)
P4 Prescott 3.0ghz 800fsb (i forget what its number was lol)
Pentium D 915 2.8 OC to 3.5
Sempron 2600+ (754 i think is the socket?)
1.5ghz sckt 423 P4 (rambus era >.<)
---really old stuff folows---
Celeron 1.1ghz sckt 370
celeron 450 sckt 370
AMD Athlon 650 Slot A
PentII 450
Pent III 667
celeron 333 (slot 1)
AMD K6-2 500mhz
Pentium MMX 166 and a 233
Pentium Pro 166
AMD am486 "P-75" @ 133mhz (OC to 150 lol, it played starcraft XD)


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 9, 2009)

i have a 486


----------



## revin (Nov 14, 2009)

Intel PIII 600MHz Celeron 100 FSB @928MHz Slot 1

Intel PIII 1GHz 256K Cache Flip Chip 100MHz FSB Skt 370 on Slot 1

Intel P4 2.4C Northwood Malay@3.7 Skt 478

Intel P4 3.4EE  Gallatin EE@3.6[Best of 3.9] Skt 478

Intel C2Q Q6700 Skt 775 - Kentsfield Series


----------



## Dazzeerr (Dec 31, 2009)

Still rockin' the Kentsfield


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> hmm... i see most of the first posts were in 06 so... weren't the Pentium Ds out then?
> 
> well i have a Celeron 520 (acer laptop)
> P4 Prescott 3.0ghz 800fsb (i forget what its number was lol)
> ...



Yes they were, i build a computer mid 06 with a pentium D 805 and a Abit NI8 SLi mobo


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2010)

E8400 wolfdale


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 25, 2010)

Jetster said:


> E8400 wolfdale



Thread Necromancer. 

3 i7 920's and an atom 330 HTPC.


----------



## DComander1 (Jan 25, 2010)

*RE: Last Post*

for me, its a collection - Socket 775- Intel P4HT 640 Prescott 2m N0 Revision 3200mhz/3800mhz OCd, Intel Pentium E2160 1800mhz/2800mhz OC Level 1/3200mhz OC Level 2/3400mhz OC Level 3 L2 Revision, Intel Celeron M 430 1730mhz socket M, not overclocked, pull from a motherboard dead laptop, Intel Mobile Pentium 4M 2400mhz northwood mobile socket 478, pulled from a motherboard and screen dead IBM Thinkpad T30, also not overclocked, AMD K6II socket 7, 333mhz, another pull from a hard drive dead laptop, Intel Pentium III M - 800 or 700mhz unsure, pulled from a motherboard dead IBM Thinkpad A21M, and my newest CPU - a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2330mhz/OCd 2800mhz on ASUS P5QL-EPU motherboard, and my collection will continue to grow.


----------



## zithe (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't vote now that I've got an e5200 lol.


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 26, 2010)

you forgot the yorkfield 775 man!


----------



## kinozawa (Jan 30, 2010)

wowww... this is an old thread.. hahaha.. so i'm bypass this topic


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

hmmm they should add 1366 and 1156 and AM3


----------



## Indra EMC (Feb 4, 2010)

i Have 775 Q8200 Yorkfield, and 1366 i7 920 CPU


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 4, 2010)

I have an Allendale E4300 @ 3.2GHz and a Wolfdale E8600 @ 4.32GHz


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 4, 2010)

Currently the owner of a Bloomfield-XE (975 Extreme Edition), two Yorkfields (Q9650, Q9400S), a Conroe-XE (X6800 Extreme Edition) and a Heka (Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition).


----------



## Indra EMC (Feb 5, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Currently the owner of a Bloomfield-XE (975 Extreme Edition), two Yorkfields (Q9650, Q9400S), a Conroe-XE (X6800 Extreme Edition) and a Heka (Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition).



WOW 

how much you spend your money to your rigs ?


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 5, 2010)

938 Deneb


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 5, 2010)

Indra EMC said:


> WOW
> 
> how much you spend your money to your rigs ?



I paid 495$ for the 975 last year, 75$ for the X6800 (A week ago), 93$ for the Q9400S, retail price for the Q9650 a year ago (Over here it was something like 400$) and 110$ for the 720BE.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmmm they should add 1366 and 1156 and AM3


Also they should add AM2+


----------



## zithe (Feb 15, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I paid 495$ for the 975 last year, 75$ for the X6800 (A week ago), 93$ for the Q9400S, retail price for the Q9650 a year ago (Over here it was something like 400$) and 110$ for the 720BE.



Those are some pretty hot deals.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 15, 2010)

*Windors # 1*

Cool ! 
Oop's Conroe.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 17, 2010)

djbbenn said:


> As the title states, what CPU do you have? They're in list of socket/core. All choices are modern CPU's (P4, K8), no point in having others. Poll is public, so others can see what CPU you have. This poll is just for general discussion in trends of CPU's, so enjoy!
> 
> *Note: This a mulitple choice poll, check all that you have. Everyone please vote.*
> 
> ...


You wrote: (Place holder - don't vote or I'll hunt you down  ) So you need to update with AM2+ and AM3 CPU's along with Intels newest CPU's or we'll hunt you down


----------



## Goodman (Feb 17, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Also they should add AM2+



I think someone should just do a new thread this is to old & to many pages IMO 

As for my CPU see my specs....


----------



## Gyres01 (Feb 25, 2010)

Current rig: Phenom II 955 @ 3.8, 1.44 volts, Coolermaster V8, and temps from 36-47 C.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 28, 2010)

Running Pentium Dual Core e6300 stock speeds 2.80 GHz
It's at 3.77 GHz still at 2.72v - 35% oc


----------



## Cratzky (Mar 28, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Running Pentium Dual Core e6300 stock speeds 2.80 GHz
> It's at 3.77 GHz still at 2.72v - 35% oc



2.72v is a manly voltage


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 28, 2010)

Cratzky said:


> 2.72v is a manly voltage



 2.72v sorry i meant 1.272v!

Is the poll going to be updated for 775 Wolfdale and i7 etc?


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am currently running on an Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 OC'd @ 3.01GHz.


----------



## zithe (Apr 9, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> 2.72v sorry i meant 1.272v!
> 
> Is the poll going to be updated for 775 Wolfdale and i7 etc?



Was gunna say. Didn't know they made a Pentium 2 dual core lmao.


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 10, 2010)

Just bought Pentium 4 EE 3.73Ghz Prescott 775, And droped it into Asus Rampage Formula X48. And i've got to say don't be in a hurry to send Pentium 4 on retirement.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 10, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> Just bought Pentium 4 EE 3.73Ghz Prescott 775, And droped it into Asus Rampage Formula X48. And i've got to say don't be in a hurry to send Pentium 4 on retirement.



Your system specs-

System Name: P4 Legends Team 
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 EE 3.73Ghz 2mb 
Motherboard: Asus Rampage Formula X48 
Cooling: Corsair H50 
Memory: 8GB DDR2 1150Mhz OCZ Titanium XTC Limited Edition 
Video Card: EVGA Geforce GTX 295 1792MB 
Harddisk: WD RE3 1TB 32MB 7200rpm + Intel X25-M 160GB SSD 
CD/DVD Drive: Philips BlueRay/DVD±R/RW IDE 
CRT/LCD Model: 26inch Samsung T260HD 
Case: Lian Li PC-7FW Black 
Sound Card: Onboard 
PSU: OCZ Z GOLD Series 850W 
Software: Windows Se7ven 64Bit 


You have got to be kidding me!!! All that high end 775 stuff with a P4?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 10, 2010)

P4 478
AMD 3800+ x2 
Intel 8400

And just added a i5 M430 and retired 2 P3's lol.  Keeping the DELL as it takes so much less power to run although the i5 is good at low power usage.


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 10, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Your system specs-
> 
> System Name: P4 Legends Team
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 EE 3.73Ghz 2mb
> ...



Why are you so surprised?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> Why are you so surprised?



No offence Bru! but Im really surprised as well


his my list - AMD X2 6000+ 3.0ghz & core i7 920 4.0ghz


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 10, 2010)

Why whats wrong with P4 EE!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 10, 2010)

it's very old, and considered slow by hardware standards ever since the athlon x2 CPU's were first released. With all the other hardware you have, at the very least, you should have a core2duo e8400 IMHO. That P4 is slowing your system down, ALOT.


----------



## Boyfriend (Apr 10, 2010)

I am using wolfdale 775 LGA Core2Duo E7200 @ 2.53 GHz (Revision M0)


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

P4 is ancient Bru!


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 10, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> it's very old, and considered slow by hardware standards ever since the athlon x2 CPU's were first released. With all the other hardware you have, at the very least, you should have a core2duo e8400 IMHO. That P4 is slowing your system down, ALOT.




It still can play all the games pretty well! My SSD gave me an awesome performance boost 186.9 MB/sec Vs. My WD 1TB's 58.3 MB/sec.

8GB of RAM did it's part as well. Unfortunately i coudn't OC them to 1150Mhz so they run currently at standart 800Mhz, I'am working on that.

It runs Win7 64bit no problems and plays HD (1080p) content with ease.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 10, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> It still can play all the games pretty well! My SSD gave me an awesome performance boost 186.9 MB/sec Vs. My WD 1TB's 58.3 MB/sec.
> 
> 8GB of RAM did it's part as well. Unfortunately i coudn't OC them to 1150Mhz so they run currently at standart 800Mhz, I'am working on that.
> 
> It runs Win7 64bit no problems and plays HD (1080p) content with ease.



Well whateva makes you happy Bru! If its performing well for your needs then thats good, but just letting you know that processor is a oldie


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 10, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Well whateva makes you happy Bru! If its performing well for your needs then thats good, but just letting you know that processor is a oldie



Lol this made me to collect all Intel's Extreme Edition CPU's

I aready got:

Intel Pentium 4 Extreme Edition HT 3.46Ghz S478 Gallatin 130nm Single Core $200 Very rare
Intel Pentium 4 Extreme Edition HT 3.73Ghz LGA775 Prescott 90nm Single Core $89 used
Intel Pentium Extreme Edition 955 Presler 65nm Dual Core 3.46Ghz $270 New

I'am currently bidding on Core 2 Quad QX9770, I hope i grab it around $400


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 11, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> I'am currently bidding on Core 2 Quad QX9770, I hope i grab it around $400



Now that would be a appropriate CPU for your hardware.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 11, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> Lol this made me to collect all Intel's Extreme Edition CPU's
> 
> I aready got:
> 
> ...



You have my envy. I was trying to grab a Gallatin for my P4P800-E Deluxe, but it always went beyond what I wanted to pay for it.

I did nail a X6800 for 75$ two months ago. My dad now uses it in his study


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 12, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> You have my envy. I was trying to grab a Gallatin for my P4P800-E Deluxe, but it always went beyond what I wanted to pay for it.
> 
> I did nail a X6800 for 75$ two months ago. My dad now uses it in his study



Why envy? i see you have 975 EE if you bought that you can buy gallatin. You can still get one used for $299 or a new for $495 Gallatin S478 is expensive because it's rare.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 12, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> Why envy? i see you have 975 EE if you bought that you can buy gallatin. You can still get one used for $299 or a new for $495 Gallatin S478 is expensive because it's rare.



That 975EE cost me 495$. 300$ is way more than I am willing to play for a Gallatin. 100$ ? Okay. 300$ ? Nuts!


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, in the lists of CPUs around the house I have:

Desktops:

Intel Pentium !!! 800EB (Coppermine) - 800MHz/256Kb/133Mhz - Socket 370
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (Barton) - 2167MHz/512KB/333MHz - Socket 462/A
Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 (Wolfdale-3M) - 2800MHz/3MB/1066MHz - Socket775/T

Laptops:

AMD Turion 64 x2 TL-58 (Tyler) - 1900MHz/2x512/800MHz - Socket S1
Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 (Penryn-3M) - 2261MHz/3MB/1066MHz - Socket 478/P

They're not great processors, but I guess it is a good collection, since all of them are working...


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 24, 2010)

hmm, i guess i could list the working cpu's i have

btw those PIIIs are still fairly capable... I put together a rig with a PIII 733, 512mb sdram, and a 128mb fx5200 and it did pretty well with youtube (not HD of course!), dvd playback (with the help of CCCP), MS Office, and general web browsing. Google earth ran acceptable on it.

well anyway....
AMD "P75" 133mhz 486cpu (no it doesn't play crysis, but it played mpegs well and Starcraft and diablo)
Pentium 90 non-mmx
PII 233mhz lol
Pentium MMX 166
AMD K6-2 500
AMD K6-2 450 (laptop)
Duron 800mhz
PIII 733
edit: oh yea... the original style P4 rambus fail at 1.5ghz
Celeron 1.1ghz (P3 beat it tho!)
Sempron 3200 (mom's rig)
P4 2.8 800fsb non-ht (dad's rig)
pent. d 915 2.8ghz (OC'd to 3.5)
Athlon II X4 620 2.8ghz @ 3ghz (plan to OC to 3.5 when i upgrade the cooling from stock, and yes it plays crysis on high)


----------



## kaneda (Apr 24, 2010)

Core 2 Duo E6300


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 24, 2010)

almost forgot, the celeron 520 in my laptop running at 1.6ghz

from what i can tell its pretty much a "Core single" lol. It performs fairly well, esp when i overclock it to 2ghz with SETFSB 

I wish i had that e6300 for my asrock board, it uses less power and performs leaps and bounds faster than the pent. d


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 25, 2010)

why not yorkfield?


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

No wolfdale.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 26, 2010)

A more updated thread 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117438


----------



## vaiopup (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm

Paris......retired
Windsor..retired
Manchester...retired
Newcastle.....retired
Allendale
Kentsfield
Barton......retired
Bloomfield
Lynnfield
core 2 duo
Atom

oh and whatever the x4 620's are.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (May 18, 2010)

q6600 G0 Kentsfeld
e2180 M0 Conroe
Athlon XP 2000+ Palomino (on VIA KT266A still rockin' again  )
Sempron64 SI-42 Griffin (socket SI - 638)


----------



## m1dg3t (May 22, 2010)

e5200 Wolfdale


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 7, 2010)

djbbenn said:


> Thanks guys for the input. If I missed any "main/important" cpus, can you tell me.
> 
> -Dan



AM3 KUMA 

Athlon x2 7750BE 2.7GHz @ 3.0GHz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

I7 920 and Phenom II X3 720 unlocked to X4


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 7, 2010)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2333mhz / 1333mhzFSB overclcoked to 2800mhz, will do 3200 but i need new PSU and cooler.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow blast from the past  this thread has persuaded me to make up a nice little retro system, thinking along the lines of an A xp 2500+ 512mb ddr and a ti4600 or something just for the hell of it, and the good thing is it will probably only set me back £50


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Wow blast from the past  this thread has persuaded me to make up a nice little retro system, thinking along the lines of an A xp 2500+ 512mb ddr and a ti4600 or something just for the hell of it, and the good thing is it will probably only set me back £50



ive got a Socket 478 celeron 1.6ghz CPU and old Intel board with no AGP LOL and it has 512mb stick with it. its setting out on my back porch in the rain LOL!! i bet if i took it out and let it dry it would boot no problems


----------



## Frenkie (Jun 26, 2010)

I ofter use Socket 478 P4-1800 for my casemods. I got a lot of those office-rejects which still function good, but are redundant.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ive got a Socket 478 celeron 1.6ghz CPU and old Intel board with no AGP LOL and it has 512mb stick with it. its setting out on my back porch in the rain LOL!! i bet if i took it out and let it dry it would boot no problems




you may need to replace the CMOS battery first they usually corrode something chronic in the outdoors


----------



## ragejg (Jun 30, 2010)

I have two x3 720 Blacks.  One's @ x3, 3.5ghz, the other's @ x4, 3.1ghz.  

I'm currently building a *very* budget rig for a friend that'll use an x3 8600B that I scored @ [h] for $40.


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Jun 30, 2010)

I've got a 955 Black Edition, but i cant seem to see it on the list, unless im going blind???


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 30, 2010)

you can vote here: 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117438

Its more updated.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 17, 2010)

Athlon II x 4 635 Processor 2.90 GHz


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 29, 2010)

*Duh?*

Processor
Model : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
Speed : 4GHz
Cores per Processor : 2 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 1 Unit(s)
Type : Dual-Core
Integrated Data Cache : 2x 32kB, Synchronous, Write-Thru, 8-way, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 6MB, ECC, Synchronous, ATC, 24-way, 64 byte line size, 2 threads sharing

Computer
Mainboard : Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS : Award (Phoenix) F6 11/14/2008
Bus(es) : X-Bus PCI PCIe IMB USB FireWire/1394 i2c/SMBus
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
Multi-Processor Advanced PIC (APIC) : Yes
Total Memory : 4GB DIMM DDR2

Chipset
Model : Giga-Byte P45/P43/G45/G43 DRAM Controller
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 450MHz (1.8GHz)
Total Memory : 4GB DIMM DDR2
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 540MHz (1GHz)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2010)

just got me a amd x4 945


----------



## mithrandir (Jul 30, 2010)

I recently upgraded to a Q6600.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 8, 2010)

Still using the Pentium 4 520 Prescott 2.8, pretty damn hot one


----------



## theshaggyman (Aug 8, 2010)

*clarkdale*

am using recently upgraded "Clarkdale" i5 at home and "Smithfield" Pentium-D at work. (Home Rules!)

and the parents have an athlon 64 "Newcastle" at home.

can't see which one to put on the poll! ;-)

Cool poll, by the way!

See you around....


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 8, 2010)

where are all the phenoms or am i also blind? 

AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE oc'd @ 4 gigz stable.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 9, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> where are all the phenoms or am i also blind?
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE oc'd @ 4 gigz stable.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1985051#post1985051


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 9, 2010)

thanx Mel.


----------



## Boilerhog (Mar 21, 2011)

No YORKFIELD? QX9770


----------



## temacn (Apr 5, 2011)

Intel Core i5 750 2.66GHz, without overclocking, running in a regular state on top of Gigabyte GA-P55-UD4 motherboard.


----------



## Gab (Apr 5, 2011)

Intel Core i7 930
Intel Core i7 860
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
AMD Ahtlon 64 X2 5000+
AMD Ahtlon 64 X2 4200+

These are the active CPU's right now.


----------



## temacn (Apr 5, 2011)

Gab said:


> Intel Core i7 930
> Intel Core i7 860
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
> ...



Not even core i5 as mainstream?


----------



## Gab (Apr 5, 2011)

temacn said:


> Not even core i5 as mainstream?



A Q9450-Q9550 is coming for this


----------



## Boilerhog (Apr 5, 2011)

I also have a Kentsfield QX6850 Extreme edition, and also the 9450, in a HT box.so update to page needed.


----------



## Xorgetra (Jun 22, 2011)

Recently upgraded to i7 965 Extreme Edition


----------



## blue.dot (Jul 21, 2011)

AMD Athlon X2 64 3800+ 2.0GHz EE Windsor


----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2011)

Since joining here,  I've gone Athlon64 5600+ Windsor,  C2D E8400,  C2Q Q9450,  and now an ES version of a 965x.  Now looking for a 970......


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 4, 2011)

Phenom II x6 1090T 3.2 ghtz @ 3.5  (Gamer)
Athlon II x4 640 2.9 ghtz @ 3.1 (Gamer)
Athlon II x2 250 3.0 stock (Wife's)
Athlon 64 x2 4600 2.4 in build stage(Guest and Grand kids)


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 4, 2011)

Got an Intel 2500k running @ 4.8ghz on air and a AM3 5200+ @ 2.0ghz on .9v


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 6, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> AMD Athlon X2 64 3800+ 2.0GHz EE Windsor



Same as me


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 6, 2011)

e6750
q9550
i5 2300
i7 2600k


----------



## HellZaQ (Sep 8, 2011)

I have Intel Core i5 430M @ 2.27 GHz (Turbo 2.53) :]


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive a yorkfield.


----------



## Riotpump (Sep 16, 2011)

Should have posted here eons ago when I use to lurk these forums.  Intel i5-2500k 3.3GHz OCed to 4.2GHz on air. Oh and my old Athlon x2 5200+ 2.7GHz lying around somewhere.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi I have a AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, Deneb Core, S AM3, 3.8GHz


----------



## claylomax (Sep 22, 2011)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I have a AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, Deneb Core, S AM3, 3.8GHz



Shouldn't that be 3.4Ghz?


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 22, 2011)

dam this is an old thread would be nice to see an updated thread tho with all the latest procs and i would add mine in also, or maybe a running vote so people can just add their latest. so we can see what people have also owned in the past.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 22, 2011)

yes it should be 3.4Ghz but I overclocked to 3.8Ghz I am waiting to get a better cooler before i go any further.


----------



## DComander1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bunch Of Intel CPUs - 333 MHz PII-M, 700 MHz MPIII-M, 1.8 GHz "Northwood" P4, 2.4 GHz MP4M (Slows to 1.2 in Desktop Socket), 3.2 GHz "Prescott 2M" P4 (OCd to 4 GHz on Air), Celeron M 1.3 GHz, Celeron M "Yonah SC" 1.73 GHz, Pentium E2160 1.8 GHz (OCd to 3.42 GHz On Air), Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33 GHz (OCd to 2.8 GHz Liquid Cooled - Memory Clock Limited)
Few AMD CPUs - 333 MHz K6-II, 2.1 GHz Athlon II X2 Mobile, 2.8 GHz Athlon II X4 630


----------



## Inceptor (Oct 22, 2011)

Pentium II 333Mhz
Core 2 Duo T7500 2.2Ghz
Phenom II x4 945 3.0Ghz (OCd to 3.6Ghz usually, sometimes to 4.05Ghz [rock solid ] on air. )


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 15, 2011)

I5 2500K with turbo set to 4.2ghz, brilliant chip IMO. Replaced a long serving Q6700 P45 setup...RIP


----------



## dude12564 (Dec 21, 2011)

I5-750 2.66 GHz 
Celeron D 2.66 I think...
Pentium 3 .....


----------



## timth30 (Dec 22, 2011)

What AMD processor should I get for BF3 Battlefield 3 i like.


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy crap this is an old thread. 

 I voted anyway, I still have a couple of 939 rigs kicking around.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 3, 2012)

I took a vote since I have a system up and running a 939 x2 4200+ and 4 Barton core axp of which 2 are xpm's. And a Thoroughbred 2400+ up and running various duties. The 2 xpm's are oced to 2.4 on air and have never broken a sweat in the last 5 to 7 yrs they been running.


----------



## nothappy (Jan 3, 2012)

*History*

First computer
Pentium 166 MMX (LOVED it)

next was
Cyrix 500 (hated it to bits) + SIS chipset (A name that will forever live in  infamy in my mind)

and then
Athlon Barton 2500+ (LOVED it) + Nforce2 chipset + Gigabyte radeon 9550 (tried bios flash, didnt work)

now I have
Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (Brisbane) + crossfire X3200 chipset (MSI K9A- platinum boasting 2X16 PCI-E) + HIS 5770

Upgraded the processor from A 64 X2 4200 (windsor), and vga HIS 1650XT

near future 
FX-4100 + FX990 chipset (BIOSTAR or ASROCK due to slot location) + radeon 78xx or 7950

wish me luck!


----------



## MGF Derp (Jan 6, 2012)

775
Pentium 4 521 
Pentium D 820
Xeon 3060
Xeon 3210

AM2/2+/3
Athlon 64 x2 5200
Phenom II x2 555BE (Unlocks Triple)
Phenom II x3 720BE
Athlon II x3 440 (Unlocks Quad)


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 17, 2012)

Got a plethora of CPUs: Athlon XP-M 2400+, Turion 64 X2, P2 Deschutes, P4 3.2C, P4 3.4E, Celeron M, Pentium E5800, Q6700, Core i5 2320, Brazos C-50 and soon a QX6700.


----------



## Boilerhog (Jan 26, 2012)

MY first pc,an IBM Aptiva,E3N  ,AMD K6 2/300..
2/Mind PC  2.66 P4  first Gen Prescott.
3/  3.0 E P4 Prescott
4/ 3.2  Pentium D 840 Extreme Edition, Smithfield.
5/C2D X6800 Extreme Edition , Conroe.
6/C2QX6850 Extreme Edition ,Kentsfield.
7/C2QX9770 Extreme Edition, Yorkfield.  Skulltrails qx9775 little Brother,yes $1600.00   
               still my current rig!


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jan 31, 2012)

Primary PC: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (Deneb) C3 Stepping, OC to 3.9Ghz 1.45V on air
Secondary (only used for web browsing and homework): Pentium 4 Prescott 2.8Ghz, Socket 478
HTPC: Pentium 4 Prescott 3.4GHz HT, Socket 775


----------



## Clubber_Lang (Apr 10, 2012)

Crap....I would vote....but what exactly is mine? It's an Amd Athlon 4000 Am2. Didn't realize there were so many different versions of the old 939 chipset. Christ....I am so far out of the loop it's pathetic.


----------



## LGV (Apr 10, 2012)

Clubber_Lang said:


> Crap....I would vote....but what exactly is mine? It's an Amd Athlon 4000 Am2. Didn't realize there were so many different versions of the old 939 chipset. Christ....I am so far out of the loop it's pathetic.



this read your CPU http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
Dont worry, its not phatetic. Always a first time.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Clubber_Lang said:


> Crap....I would vote....but what exactly is mine? It's an Amd Athlon 4000 Am2. Didn't realize there were so many different versions of the old 939 chipset.



Download CPU-Z http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html and where it says "Codename" that's where you can find out which one you have.



Clubber_Lang said:


> Christ....I am so far out of the loop it's pathetic.



Ya I hear ya man. This industry moves so fast, if you stop paying attention for 5 seconds everything's changed lol


EDIT: LGV beat me to it


----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2012)

This kinda needs a refresher.


----------



## Clubber_Lang (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks LGV and Dos!  Waaayyy back in like 97'-2001 I was really into these things.....ever since then I have had trouble keeping up. I disappear from the boards for a while and things completely change. Just when I think I'm getting caught up.....it changes again hehe. Oh well....it's a challenge. I'll DL that CPU-Z program this evening and figure out what I have. Thanks again.


----------



## LGV (Apr 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> This kinda needs a refresher.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2556733#post2556733


----------



## karolpl2004 (Jun 21, 2012)

where is zambezi?


----------



## BewareBoogeyMan (Jul 3, 2015)

Hay there 
i have wolfdale


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 3, 2015)

Necrothread powers, activate!

Seriously though, good to see core 2 is still at least moderately usable.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2015)

My dad is still running my old rig with a e7200, this year upgraded with a SSD and windows 8.1


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 3, 2015)

Saving for LN2 pots, will probably do my first runs on an e7200. Hardly a terrible CPU TBH.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 3, 2015)

Wot No Xeon's  and no way to change vote


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 3, 2015)

The wild necro...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2015)

BewareBoogeyMan said:


> Hay there
> i have wolfdale



Welcome to TPU!

We will probably always remember your first post as the one who awoke a 3 year old thread, LOL.  

Seriously good to know that your Wolfie chip works well still.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 3, 2015)

Intel Core i5 4570 @ 3.20 ghz


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3.4 Ghz


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 7, 2015)

I noticed both caring1 and I have a Intel Core i5 I wonder what the difference is between mine and his.???


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> I noticed both caring1 and I have a Intel Core i5 I wonder what the difference is between mine and his.???


A few differences: http://ark.intel.com/compare/75043,76640,65520


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 7, 2015)

Intel Xeon w3520 @4ghz


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 7, 2015)

Athlon 64 X2 4200+


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 7, 2015)

i7-5930K @ 4.5ghz here 

My laptops have an i7-4710HQ and an i7-5500U.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 7, 2015)

Xeon X5650 @3.95ghz

X5670 arrives today


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jul 7, 2015)

3.4GHz skt 478 Gallatin core!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 7, 2015)

I7 3770K 4.5GHz
Xeon L5640 2.26GHz
Xeon E5530 2.4GHz
In two days I should get delivered 2 X X5675 3.3GHz

Does it counts those chips that I have lying around, and it counts the overclock speed and turbo speed too?


----------

